# Domain Name Changing Imminently



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,
This is just a notice to all of our members that unfortunately the forums starting in the middle of next week will no longer be accessible from the link  we will be imminently changing it over to  and still accessible through  this is an unfortunately necessary step and beyond our control, due to recent developments.

In case you find yourself asking why, I will be honest and say that VIZ Media is forcing our hand in this case. They are claiming that the "Naruto Fan" domain is confusingly similar to "Naruto.com" (and no, they are not targeting any other website with the word Naruto in its domain) and can easily be confused for an official website, despite the fact that it is being used as "fair use" as a fan-site, and was registered nearly 5 years before they officially owned any trademark on the word Naruto, and also despite the fact the word "Fan" is in the domain, and on nearly every page it is called a fan-site.

Though I consider it to be a baseless and silly request, we are going to oblige.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

And so begins the fall.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 23, 2011)

I suppose in a way the third option would be easier for anyone that doesn't have the link bookmarked. 
As for the repercussions regarding potential hits, oh well.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 23, 2011)

Viz? 

inb4 change it to sasukefan.com


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

We will minimize the impact by using a 301 re-direct for every  page that will re-direct you to the link on the new domain, along with informing search engines such as Google that the link has permanently moved, which will update their listings.

Probably a new main forum skin will be put up reflecting the forums.anifreak change so people take extra notice, in the next little while.

Nonetheless it still seems like a big bully move that will reflect negatively on them and their huge multi-million dollar corporation.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> We will minimize the impact by using a 301 re-direct for every  page that will re-direct you to the link on the new domain, along with informing search engines such as Google that the link has permanently moved, which will update their listings.
> 
> Probably a new main forum skin will be put up reflecting the forums.anifreak change so people take extra notice, in the next little while.
> 
> Nonetheless it still seems like a big bully move that will reflect negatively on them and their huge multi-million dollar corporation.


But naruto.com is the Japanese domain (because the Japanese Naruto staff  blog is in this domain). 



And it redirect to naruto.viz.com... 

Viz


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not particularly fond of this domain name. Certainly, we could have made a better compromise than '_anifreak_'.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

Fuck you viz *F**uck u*..........


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 23, 2011)

their not targeting other domains with the word 'Naruto' in them 
we will continue to thrive regardless 
fuck you viz


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Shiranui said:


> I'm not particularly fond of this domain name. Certainly, we could have made a better compromise than '_anifreak_'.



Perhaps so, however, in light of this we want to use as generic of a domain as possible so that they can't come back and claim "Well, that's our trademark!" It's also a domain we've owned for a decade.

Interestingly they don't seem to have a problem with  (yet) or *any* other website that uses the word Naruto in their domain. They are clearly trying to capitalize off of the size and traffic of only this website.

I'm open for suggestions of what we could do to combat this. A petition, etc., though I think they're generally useless, perhaps if 100,000+ people were on them about this they could see that it could hurt them financially, which is certainly about the only thing they actually care about.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 23, 2011)

Doesn't this seems a bit strange right after the small problem between here and the Viz forums?


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 23, 2011)

Gino said:


> Fuck you viz *F**uck u*..........



Stole the words right out of my mouth.:amazed


----------



## Soul (Jan 23, 2011)

What the fuck? 
Well... at least you posted it before it happened; thanks for that Tazmo.

By the way...



Tazmo said:


> We still have full control over the domain,* for now*.



What is this supposed to mean?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm afraid the internet filter of my work place blocks the new domain, because the word 'freak'


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

*FUUUUUUUU. *

Viz.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

It's time to start The Fuck you Viz Fanclub...


----------



## Migooki (Jan 23, 2011)

Soul said:


> What is this supposed to mean?



It means that when a company claim their trademark, they can do whatever the fuck they want.

It's pretty sad and unnecessary, especially after so many years.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Interestingly they don't seem to have a problem with  (yet) or *any* other website that uses the word Naruto in their domain. They are clearly trying to capitalize off of the size and traffic of only this website..



Yes, this is rather odd. I was on the verge of signing out when I noticed your response, so I apologize for not addressing your entire post. When I return I'll follow the issue more closely.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

> Probably a new main forum skin will be put up reflecting the forums.anifreak change so people take extra notice, in the next little while.





Wonderful news.  I am not too bothered by the domain name change.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Perhaps so, however, in light of this we want to use as generic of a domain as possible so that they can't come back and claim "Well, that's our trademark!" It's also a domain we've owned for a decade.
> 
> Interestingly they don't seem to have a problem with  (yet) or *any* other website that uses the word Naruto in their domain. They are clearly trying to capitalize off of the size and traffic of only this website.
> 
> I'm open for suggestions of what we could do to combat this. A petition, etc., though I think they're generally useless, perhaps if 100,000+ people were on them about this they could see that it could hurt them financially, which is certainly about the only thing they actually care about.


i'd sign a petition
jesus christ Viz you bunch of asshats


will the naruto skin be removed  will there be a new naruto skin
i'm gonna miss this orange skin thingy if yes


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Anger does not suit you Kenneth.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, well, well. The worm turns.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 23, 2011)

Should we call it AF now? :/


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> Anger does not suit you Kenneth.


sometimes rage is overwhelming scorp
and then i kyuubi tail-rape my opponent


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I blame this on all the newfags who migrated here from Viz.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

Requesting Permission for Fuck you Viz fanclub:sanji..........


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> sometimes rage is overwhelming scorp
> and then i kyuubi tail-rape my opponent



Every war is the result of a misinterpreted rage.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 23, 2011)

TazmoRz, I hate to tell you but none of that will have any effect. Your only real option is to take them to court.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

What S_S said.  But that will cost you money.  Best to just change the domain name.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Please don't take anyone to court over something like this.

That's sad.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know. If we get the information out there and let people know what they are really doing it could be enough to create some bad PR. And the last thing a struggling corporation needs is the threat of making even less money by making hundreds of thousands of their fans upset. Obviously we don't have the funds to take them to court, and they know that. Everyone who runs this site is either a teenager or a ramen eating college student.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Insulting colleagues Tazmo? That doesn't not become you.

Or maybe it does.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Change the domain name and create bad PR for them anyways.  Win win situation.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

So what will be the new domain name? I didn't read the OP that much.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> Insulting colleagues Tazmo? That doesn't not become you.
> 
> Or maybe it does.


i liked it, tbh


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> Insulting colleagues Tazmo? That doesn't not become you.
> 
> Or maybe it does.



I do believe I was including myself in that


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I know you like Kenneth. I like it. I bet Mbxx likes it as well.

Tough love they call it.



			
				Tazmo said:
			
		

> I do believe I was including myself in that



YOU'RE A MADMAN TAZMO. A MADMAN.


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 23, 2011)

And they wonder why people don't want to buy their books and instead want to simply get the content without bs? 

Well done Viz, you've turned the entirety of NF (now AF) against you. 
*Link Removed*


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> So what will be the new domain name? I didn't read the OP that much.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is horrible.

Tazmo. That is horrible. Why would you do that to yourself? To us? I thought you loved us, loved me?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> This is horrible.
> 
> Tazmo. That is horrible. Why would you do that to yourself? To us? I thought you loved us, loved me?



I do believe that was already explained


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> I know you like Kenneth. I like it. I bet Mbxx likes it as well.
> 
> Tough love they call it.


scorp he is so

so


Tazmo said:


> I do believe I was including myself in that


DIFFERENT FROM MBXX ;_;



if you would wear a naruto ava i'd hump you
but you don't  disappointment

anyways facebook group
i'll insta-like that group when i see a link (also put it in announcements)

... viz  i could slap some people, right now


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I do believe I said I didn't read the Op that much. Oh well. Will I have to rebookmark or not?

Chouji is awesome Kenneth. He turns into butterfly and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> I do believe I said I didn't read the Op that much. Oh well. Will I have to rebookmark or not?


no, the old url will redirect to the new one using some 300 or somehing thingy

aren't i vague ;_;


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 23, 2011)

What I know about this forum that you don't, Tazmoo, is that you could never in a million years motivate the members to do anything beyond scratching their bountiful asses. Any petition or facebook page will only result in an embarrassing dearth of responses.

You will find no support here.

You must face your enemies on the eternal battlefield of lawsuits.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> You must face your enemies on the eternal battlefield of lawsuits.



There's only room for one Tazmo. And one Domain name.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

S_S:  I don't know.  Enough lying could get the users motivated.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, if there's one thing I know, if we claim they make trillions and beat their 14 year old wives in a basement, that could be enough to make a website like stopviz.com with a bunch of easily led people.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I can kidnap Viz's wifes/husbands Tazmo. Would that help?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 23, 2011)

I should probably alert the RU. This shit is right up our alley.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> Does it have to be Anifreak? It's so terrible.



.........


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Well, if there's one thing I know, if we claim they make trillions and beat their 14 year old wives in a basement, that could be enough to make a website like stopviz.com with a bunch of easily led people.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Well, if there's one thing I know, if we claim they make trillions and beat their 14 year old wives in a basement, that could be enough to make a website like stopviz.com with a bunch of easily led people.


Hehe. That was actually kinda funny.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Full of laughs in this thread.


----------



## Para (Jan 23, 2011)

hahaha oh wow


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Tell me your thoughts on this Para.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2011)

wonder how much less people would register afterward


----------



## LDA (Jan 23, 2011)

Viz is _so _smart! :33 Attacking one of the biggest Naruto forums for its name that it's had for longer than it has had rights to its cash cow series is totally going to keep the fans happy :33


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 23, 2011)

So _*N*_ever _*F*_uck just became _*A*_nal _*F*_uck.



Great.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Acronym's are a blast.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Will we still be the best?

All I know is that you guys are the best friends I ever had. I've been with you such a long time


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (19 members and 3 guests)
Gino*, PikaCheeka, Slice, Scorp A Derp 2, ~Zaxxon~, Taurus Versant, Ral, Tazmo , Tsukiyo+, Death Note, Fourangers, Majin Lu*

Shit just got real.........


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 23, 2011)

fuck VIZ.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Your my sunshine and I want you to know that my feelings are true. I really love you.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 23, 2011)

monopolies will rule even the internet at this rate


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Unless we pull the companies by the root...


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe we should tell kisame and jizz that their dupes are unbanned if they sign the petition with every single dupe
they could pretty much solo this whole thing, imagine both of them going at it

viz hold on to your schlong and balls cuz here comes the NF dream team


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

Honestly, I'd be more concerned about them paying more attention to this website. 

The bigger a stink we raise, the greater the chances of them really ripping this website apart and looking at all the trademark-questionable materials we have, mainly in the spoiler sections. We (and the Big 3 fandom as a whole) could be royally fucked over.



Tazmo said:


> *We will minimize the impact by using a 301 re-direct for every  page that will re-direct you to the link on the new domain*, along with informing search engines such as Google that the link has permanently moved, which will update their listings.
> 
> Probably a new main forum skin will be put up reflecting the forums.anifreak change so people take extra notice, in the next little while.
> 
> Nonetheless it still seems like a big bully move that will reflect negatively on them and their huge multi-million dollar corporation.



THANK YOU.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Kisame will flood the petition.

Get it? Flood? Because Kisame is a sution user.

But in all seriousness Kisame was the best character in Naruto. I miss him so.


----------



## Felt (Jan 23, 2011)

Well this is interesting.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 23, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> monopolies will rule even the internet at this rate



Why not?


Plenty of businesses already got bailed out by the U.S. government.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Tell me your thoughts Hollie.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

Really, Viz? Really?

Petition time. I really think we should take them to court. Would be great for drama.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not sure which is a bigger shock. That Viz is targeting this site out... or that so many people give THAT much of a fuck over it. It's a _name_ (and it's not as if it's exclusively a Naruto site anymore).


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> Kisame will flood the petition.
> 
> Get it? Flood? Because Kisame is a sution user.
> 
> But in all seriousness Kisame was the best character in Naruto. I miss him so.


the petition would get a tsunami of responses

dohoho
also, indeed
kisame.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

Viz....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJhrtCa4JyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

We are not tools of the government or anyone else.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

in b4 Viz takes over the internet.

I called it. Also, lots of people from Viz joined here. Viz Forums shut down, right? What reason?


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

I never once bought an American Manga Volume Tazmo, my hatred for the people that kill the trees that I pee on during work makes me ever so rageful. I turned the other leg and got whatever I want for no price what so ever.

I just wanted you to know that Tazmo.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 23, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> in b4 Viz takes over the internet.



I thought Google already did that.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> We are not tools of the government or anyone else.


fighting was the only thing... the ONLY thing i was good at.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

But at least I always fought for what I believed in.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait - what is anifreak, anyway?

I get spam emails from them sometimes.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

You protected this empty, wavering forum with your own hands, so now just fold your wings and sleep peacefully.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 23, 2011)

This is not Tazmo's fault.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> But at least I always fought for what I believed in.


snake


farewell


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I thought Google already did that.



in b4 Viz takes over Google.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Enveloped in eternal tranquility, love through all eternity.

Sleep within these hands, gently watching over you. I remember you laughing, crying, getting angry, I'll never forget, ever, until my life is exhausted.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 23, 2011)

We need to approach the coming days as if for war. I will provide the rational policy and depend on Kenneth to stir the primordial violence, hatred, and enmity of our membership against Viz. 

The play of chance and probability we must leave in God's hands.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

If you're reading this, you are the resistance!


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 23, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> Plenty of businesses already got bailed out by the government.


they'll rule everything
then make you pay cause there are no other options

i'm guessing its too late to have a forum wide vote for the new domain name
anifreak is not cool beans
but at least all the people here will still be there


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

If law serves me right, do they even have jurisdiction over to what domain party or hosting company you have this very site built on?

Like uncle Bobby always said, If they can't get to ya they can't fuck with ya.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> We need to approach the coming days as if for war. I will provide the rational policy and depend on Kenneth to stir the primordial violence, hatred, and enmity of our membership against Viz.
> 
> The play of chance and probability we must leave in God's hands.



My life is a chip in your pile. Ante up!


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd prefer that name Anifan


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> We need to approach the coming days as if for war. I will provide the rational policy and depend on Kenneth to stir the primordial violence, hatred, and enmity of our membership against Viz.
> 
> The play of chance and probability we must leave in God's hands.


sounds like a gaara thing
i'm a naruto

if you need me i'll be training to control my tailed beast over there >


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you shitting me?



... That logo. Ouch.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Kenneth. You need Ridoku sage training. We can't let Viz get a hold of you.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 23, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Are you shitting me?
> 
> 
> 
> ... That logo. Ouch.



What the fuck is this shit


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Ral said:


> If law serves me right, do they even have jurisdiction over to what domain party or hosting company you have this very site built on?
> 
> Like uncle Bobby always said, If they can't get to ya they can't fuck with ya.



Yes, they do. However, their main argument is the Naruto trademark and this site "confusing" others in to thinking it is an official site, despite being named the Naruto "FAN" Forums. The trademark argument falls flat as they didn't even own the trademarks in Canada until 2008 (by their own admission) and this forum was created in 2003. Cases have been dismissed for this very reason, but it's up to someone else now, which is scary.

Pretty much their only real argument is that we're somehow tricking people in to thinking we are VIZ, and I don't know how realistic that is...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Are you shitting me?
> 
> 
> 
> ... That logo. Ouch.



....                  .


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> What I know about this forum that you don't, Tazmoo, is that you could never in a million years motivate the members to do anything beyond scratching their bountiful asses. Any petition or facebook page will only result in an embarrassing dearth of responses.
> 
> You will find no support here.
> 
> You must face your enemies on the eternal battlefield of lawsuits.



Yeah I'd rather take the name change than anyone trying to fight this in court. I mean let's not pretend this site doesn't thrive on discussing scanslations. >_>

It would bring unnecessary attention to la revolucion!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2011)

Ral said:


> If law serves me right, do they even have jurisdiction over to what domain party or hosting company you have this very site built on?



I'm pretty sure I read walmartsucks.org winning a legal battle that sounds roughly the same as this.

Of course there may be material reasons for NF not to voluntarily enter a court room with Viz


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Derp


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

but scorp i need a black man to tell me what to do
also, i'm examining animal penises





Tazmo said:


> Yes, they do. However, their main argument is the Naruto trademark and this site "confusing" others in to thinking it is an official site, despite being named the Naruto "FAN" Forums. The trademark argument falls flat as they didn't even own the trademarks in Canada until 2008 (by their own admission) and this forum was created in 2003. Cases have been dismissed for this very reason, but it's up to someone else now. Pretty much their only real argument is that we're somehow tricking people in to thinking we are VIZ, and I don't know how realistic that is...


lol take that to court
crush them
with a rasengan (or a chouji move if you prefer those)


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> Derp



Unfortunately we retired that logo in 2004. As you can see we have never actually used the domain for anything.


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

First Rule of NF:

YOU DON'T DISCUSS NF OUTSIDE OF NF!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Pretty much their only real argument is that we're somehow tricking people in to thinking we are VIZ, and I don't know how realistic that is...



It's a garbage argument, which is why I'm concerned that they're really out to get this forum taken down eventually and this is the first step. The name change is idiotic, but I can deal with it. What makes me uneasy is the thought that they're really starting to look into this site. Considering how much we have on here and how many scan/sub/spoiler sites we link to, this may be a major problem for not only us, but for the Big3 fandom as a whole.

I don't understand the legalities, but if Viz is an American company and the servers for this site are in Germany, how are they getting away with this?



Xion said:


> Yeah I'd rather take the name change than anyone trying to fight this in court. I mean let's not pretend this site doesn't thrive on discussing scanslations. >_>
> 
> It would bring unnecessary attention to la revolucion!



This. Exactly.

Fighting it sounds cool now, but it's more likely to just get us shut down than anything else. I'm usually first up for fighting crap like this, but my bigger concern is keeping these forums alive.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Chouji had a huge punch attack. Can't remember the name though. I think it was butterfly punch or something.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 23, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> in b4 Viz takes over Google.



In b4 Viacom.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2011)

Perhaps viz forgot we are the *first* and the *best*


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Honestly though if you want to maintain the sense of cohesion for the site and familiarity it might be best to have options for new skins but to simply change the text in the old skins.

Thus the change would really be only nominal.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 23, 2011)

@*Tazmo*

This new skin you're talking about, will it only depict Naruto, or will it depict characters from multiple series?

I guess what I'm trying to ask is since we'll no longer be "Naruto Fan", will we just be a general "Anime Fan" type of place instead?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

Viz is really being childish. What do they get by baiting countless fans?  Hold on, I'm going to neg Viz.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

For the new skin, can it not be any Naruto character? Except Kisame. 

Make an Ocelot skin.

No fuck you, I'll make it.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

Really? Cause I think I see a difference in "Naruto*FAN*" and "Naruto". If people can read nor write, then they have no reason to be going on the sites. Besides, when people are trying to get to Naruto Fan and they accidently get to Naruto.com, it would actually be giving them better publicity by having our names so close.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Misty said:


> @Tazmo
> 
> This new skin you're talking about, will it only depict Naruto, or will it depict characters from multiple series?
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to ask is since we'll no longer be "Naruto Fan", will we just be a general "Anime Fan" type of place instead?



It will stay a Naruto-centric forum, however, I wouldn't discount the possibility of a Bleach / One Piece, etc. skin as well, since we do have sub-forums for them.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> Chouji had a huge punch attack. Can't remember the name though. I think it was butterfly punch or something.


personally i think that a baika no jutsu would be best
it's better to crush and enemy than to defeat him
crushing tells those mortals they stand no chance against a divine being

we are kisame and naruto combined
a massive humongous bunch of ultra strong water-element sharksword skin-shaving malicious chakra monster jinchuurikis
an army of one thousand, acting as one, made by one

we are NF
expect us


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

Why is Viz starting shit now? This related to the whole scalator and copyright crap?


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> It will stay a Naruto-centric forum, however, *I wouldn't discount the possibility of a Bleach / One Piece, etc. skin as well*, since we do have sub-forums for them.



Yes.

*Yes.*

*YES!* pek


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2011)

Get ready for even less activity


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

We are the Fans. We are the NF. We come before and after. We are forever. And eventually...eventually we will lead them into the day.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

i still want a naruto skin
of the character
it doesn't have to be default but i need one
i need my fix

i need my daily "i just logged on and i'm so hard" erection


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> It will stay a Naruto-centric forum, however, I wouldn't discount the possibility of a Bleach / One Piece, etc. skin as well, since we do have sub-forums for them.



I think we should just give up on Naruto entirely and call it One Piece Fan.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 23, 2011)

oh shit, we better keep the kakashi skin cause its the only one thats dark and to widescreen format.

idc if its not got kakashi, as long as its dark and widescreen


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 23, 2011)

Most of us here don't even give a darn about Naruto. I could pretend to care, but it won't change anything for me. Or for any of you, really.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> We are the Fans. We are the NF. We come before and after. We are forever. And eventually...eventually we will lead them into the day.


our arrows will blot out the sun


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Our swords will clash through steel


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

can you feel it? the clashing of bone and sinew!


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

Can you two stop?


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Man you mad. Alright.

So yeah. New domain name, Viz, angry members, anifreak.


----------



## Para (Jan 23, 2011)

Can we start a tribute site called narutofanfan?


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

No Para. Viz would target that as well. We should call it "NotNarutofan"


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Para said:


> Can we start a tribute site called narutofanfan?


no they might think we are fans of viz


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Get ready for even less activity



If the links will automatically redirect, most members won't be affected.

But changing it to 'Anifreak' means more crazy teenaged anime obsessees will find this website on google and join without knowing anything about it.


----------



## Brigade (Jan 23, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> but scorp i need a black man to tell me what to do
> also, i'm examining animal penises
> lol take that to court
> crush them
> with a rasengan (or a chouji move if you prefer those)



I will be your black man Kenneth


----------



## Para (Jan 23, 2011)

VIZFAN.COM


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

Para said:


> Can we start a tribute site called narutofanfan?



I'd give Tazmo 15 bucks to do it.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

Why antiFreak?


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Vizispoopfan.gov


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Mugen:  I'll assume that you are making the skin.  It better be awesome.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Brigade said:


> I will be your black man Kenneth


lift me to the heavens, brigade


Para said:


> VIZFAN.COM


hey 

tazmo let's use this
since they're so assbackwards they'll think "oh this looks legit, it's just a fansite for naruto manga and anime"


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If the links will automatically redirect, most members won't be affected.
> 
> But changing it to 'Anifreak' means more crazy teenaged anime obsessees will find this website on google and join without knowing anything about it.



Maybe we could put up a "No crazy teenaged anime obsessees who found this site on Google and are registering without knowing anything about it." sign. I'm not sure what that pictogram would look like, though.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

You could have The Sorrow hold up a sign saying it.

Wow that reference is going to go over so many people's heads.


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

Vizfan.com - Nah we aint fanz, we just want to steal all ur traffics!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, obligatory bid for domain name:

forums.tsunadefan.com


----------



## Felt (Jan 23, 2011)

holliefan.com


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 34 (30 members and 4 guests)

*What the shit. Look what Viz has caused.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 23, 2011)

bitches cant say shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 23, 2011)

forums.mistyfan.com

The only real option.

Edit: Damnit Hollie, that was my idea


----------



## Para (Jan 23, 2011)

How about we start a contest on the forum and the winner gets the domain name:

[username]fan.com

edit: DAMMIT HOLLIE ALWAYS ONE STEP AHEAD


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

> You could have The Sorrow hold up a sign saying it.
> 
> Wow that reference is going to go over so many people's heads.


but then we will all have to hold R1 to see it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

forums.narudofan.com good?


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2011)

I propose a raid.

They do it to us every few months only right we get to do it at least once


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

metalgearfan.org
derpfan.gov
notnotnarutovizfan.info


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 23, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Mugen:  I'll assume that you are making the skin.  It better be awesome.



Or just fix the SJ skin. lol


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Mbxxfan.com


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

Raid sounds fun, tbh. Pro-active at least.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Mbxxfan.com



That wouldn't help his ego!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Maybe we could put up a "No crazy teenaged anime obsessees who found this site on Google and are registering without knowing anything about it." sign. I'm not sure what that pictogram would look like, though.



I'm sure Scorp could draw one.

It should have Kisame on it. Or some Naruto character. Because Naruto has a stigma in the anime world and all the 'cool' anime fans hate it. We should be safe.



Fear said:


> *Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 34 (30 members and 4 guests)
> 
> *What the shit. Look what Viz has caused.



37 now.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 23, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Or just fix the SJ skin. lol



Or just use the Stylish addon and make your own skins.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

Correction, 40.

+1


----------



## tgre (Jan 23, 2011)

wow @ viz

They have the most baseless argument against us and yet NF is going to oblige.

That's like folding with pocket aces.

What the shit.


----------



## Shodai (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Soul (Jan 23, 2011)

Shit: 



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 39 (32 members and 7 guests)
> Soul, Jin-san, Tazmo , NessaMoon, Eternal Fail, ~Zaxxon~, Horu, CrazyAries, Ramona Flowers, Sesha, PikaCheeka, Amuro, Ral, Enigma+, Winchester Gospel, Brigade, Laxus, Mugen, Majin Lu, Sillay, Abigail



On topic:



Garrus said:


> I'm not sure which is a bigger shock. That Viz is targeting this site out... or that so many people give THAT much of a fuck over it. It's a _name_ (and it's not as if it's exclusively a Naruto site anymore).



But why the fuck would Viz do that?



Tazmo said:


> If you're reading this, you are the resistance!



...Sounds good to me.



PikaCheeka said:


> Are you shitting me?
> 
> 
> 
> ... That logo. Ouch.



What. The. Hell?


----------



## Brigade (Jan 23, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> lift me to the heavens, brigade



You are blessed my child.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you really want me to draw it? It would probably look very creepy. In fact, it definitely will look creepy. That is my gift to all of you.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Correction, 40.
> 
> +1



Posts don't count here. 

+0



Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> Do you really want me to draw it? It would probably look very creepy. In fact, it definitely will look creepy. That is my gift to all of you.



Safety from bans for 6 months.


----------



## Para (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Tazmo while you're here our active admins need more powers.


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd do a 4chan and solo VIZ.

I will not buy there poorly printed and translated shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> Do you really want me to draw it? It would probably look very creepy. In fact, it definitely will look creepy. That is my gift to all of you.



Don't just settle for creepy, make it terrifying.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Para said:


> Hey Tazmo while you're here our active admins need more powers.



This a hundred times over.


----------



## Soul (Jan 23, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> wow @ viz
> 
> They have the most baseless argument against us and yet NF is going to oblige.
> 
> ...



You live?
Cool.

And yeah, you are right.
This fuckers are being ridiculous.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo while your here unban Kisame.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

FFFFUUU----  I'm so close to 10,000 too. 

But really. They have absolutely no argument, and even if one, the shittiest at that.

Do not oblige, Tazmo. That's a sign of weakness. NF is not weak. AF is.


----------



## Brigade (Jan 23, 2011)

Ral said:


> I'd do a 4chan and solo VIZ.
> 
> I will not buy there poorly printed and translated shit.



Do it I dare you


----------



## tgre (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Tazmo, while you're here

Vegeta needs his admin powers back.

Emergency.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

While your at it make some mods frequent the smiley thread. Srsly. You got pages of good smileys and yet none of them are added.

I just caught a Oddish on my Pokemon Red. I'm naming him Gustav.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2011)

can't we change the name to Fuck You Viz instead?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

Testing for post count.

Edit: Damn it.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 23, 2011)

This....is retarded. 
Fuck you Viz.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Jan 23, 2011)

1. Select a member to join Viz forums.
2. Member becomes best member and promoted to administrator.
3. Member DESTROYS SERVERS FROM THE INSIDE OUT.
4. Profit.

The Itachi method.



Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> You could have The Sorrow hold up a sign saying it.
> 
> Wow that reference is going to go over so many people's heads.



Press R1.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

If Viz thinks _forums.narutofan.com_ is to close to , then why is it only the forum thats getting a domain name change? Shouldn't  also be changed? 

Tazmo probably got payed off by Viz and is now feeding us this bullshit story.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Giygasfan.com


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

Why are so many Viz members joining here?


----------



## tgre (Jan 23, 2011)

What does VIZ actually gain from making us change our domain name?

Are they hoping to diminish our traffic or something?

NF is iconic for being the #1 fansite for Naruto. It's not so much a domain as much as it is a brand for you Tazmo.

We lose our image and you lose traffic.

Folding to something that's not even illegal is borderline retarded.


----------



## Shodai (Jan 23, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Hey Tazmo, while you're here
> 
> Vegeta needs his admin powers back.
> 
> Emergency.





Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> Tazmo while your here unban Kisame.



Tazmo I know you're real busy and I'm gonna let you finish, but while you're here, do both of these things and then rename the forums "The Blender Forums", and make every Blenderite a Smod


----------



## Untitled (Jan 23, 2011)

A raid..
Considering they decided to come here, why not?


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

Para said:


> Hey Tazmo while you're here our active admins need more powers.



+1 on this motion.



Brigade said:


> Do it I dare you



Yes.


----------



## Soul (Jan 23, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> What does VIZ actually gain from making us change our domain name?
> 
> Are they hoping to diminish our traffic or something?



It seems so.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

DAYS? BEES? METAL GEAR?!


----------



## tgre (Jan 23, 2011)

Shodai said:


> Tazmo I know you're real busy and I'm gonna let you finish, but while you're here, do both of these things and then rename the forums "The Blender Forums", and make every Blenderite a Smod



I'm cool with this.


----------



## Shodai (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo I know you're real busy and I'm gonna let you finish, but while you're here, could you ban  she keeps calling you fat and saying generally insulting and inflammatory comments about you.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 23, 2011)

It just feels weird typing 'forums.anifreak.com'


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> What does VIZ actually gain from making us change our domain name?
> 
> Are they hoping to diminish our traffic or something?
> 
> ...



I agree with this. NF is more than a domain name, it has become a brand for anime forums. *Changing the domain will lose you money, traffic, and your brand that took years to gain the amount of prestige it has today. 

Tazmo, if you are within the legal bounds of using this domain name, then why are you obliging to Viz?*


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

We all know how much Tazmo cares about money.


*Spoiler*: __ 



a lot


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

This forum does not generate any income 

I keep you around out of the goodness of Mbxx's heart.


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

Vegeta is amused. 

Now, I'm going on the VIZ forum to make a dupe account and flame the shit out of the place till I see their servers melting. Who's with me?


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Viz is jelly that all their forum members migrated here. Strawberry jelly.


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

Would you really buy this faded paged shit?


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo will have his underlings handle trivial matters, shodai


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Teej would know. He is an aspiring lawyer


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

Say it ain't so, Tazmo.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> If you are under legal boundaries to keep your domain name... the only other explanation is that VIZ media are paying you to change the domain name.
> 
> Because we shouldn't have to oblige at all to VIZ's requests. We're completely in the legal free here.



It's better to win and have been pro-active with an alternative solution, then to lose, and have no alternative, with no way of letting everyone know about it. We could have just let this forum disappear from the internet without notice, however, that would probably not go over very well.  If we win, *I guarantee that we will use this current domain again for the forum.*


----------



## tgre (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo needs some good e-lawyers on this case.

If only Phoenix Wright wasn't a figment of some crazy japanese dude's imagination.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 23, 2011)

Ral said:


> Would you really buy this faded paged shit?



I don't know.


What manga is that?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2011)

Mider T said:


> And so begins the fall.


It actually was something I'd expected would need to be done eventually. What with Naruto probably ending in 2-3 years. If the site was going to continue it would need to diversify to a more broad base.

Its smart actually to do it sooner rather than later while it is at the height of its activity so it maintains activity as a premier anime forum on the internet instead of a Naruto forum hanging on for life when the manga/anime it is based on has finished.

As such, props Tazmo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> If you are under legal boundaries to keep your domain name... the only other explanation is that VIZ media are paying you to change the domain name.
> 
> Because we shouldn't have to oblige at all to VIZ's requests. We're completely in the legal free here.



Unless they're threatening us? We may not directly host anything illegal here (that I know of) but I'm sure they could find some other loophole to nail us with. You have to admit it is strange that all they're demanding is a name change despite the fact that they must know some of what we do here.


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

currently making an account at viz.naruto.com.....


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

I say we need a poll. There's no reason we need to return to that name in the first place if we're legally able to keep it.


----------



## tgre (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> It's better to win and have been pro-active with an alternative solution, then to lose, and have no alternative, with no way of letting everyone know about it. We could have just let this forum disappear from the internet without notice, however, that would probably not go over very well.  If we win, *I guarantee that we will use this current domain again for the forum.*



Well, we're glad you can guarantee that.

Just remember you have close to 200k people who WILL hold you to it.

Not like we can do much, but losing integrity/face to 200k people across the world would suck on any front.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> It actually was something I'd expected would need to be done eventually. What with Naruto probably ending in 2-3 years. If the site was going to continue it would need to diversify to a more broad base.
> 
> Its smart actually to do it sooner rather than later while it is at the height of its activity so it maintains activity as a premier anime forum on the internet instead of a Naruto forum hanging on for life when the manga/anime it is based on has finished.
> 
> As such, props Tazmo.



Most of the active members only follow Naruto casually now, with some that have abandoned the manga altogether. NF has become more of a brand than anything.


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> This forum does not generate any income
> 
> I keep you around out of the goodness of Mbxx's heart.



 Oh you! 



It's a domain name change, I'm sure we'll survive so long as we don't get that AniFreak logo as a skin. *shudders*


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Well, we're glad you can guarantee that.
> 
> Just remember you have close to 200k people who WILL hold you to it.
> 
> Not like we can do much, but losing integrity/face to 200k people across the world would suck on any front.



There is no reason not to, and I wouldn't risk this if I didn't have to. I will be making a write-up and posting it as an announcement on the main page, and including the legal complaint that VIZ sent our way, through a third party (as cowardly as that is, they contacted GoDaddy and never us).


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait, if we are legally allowed to keep the domain name, why the fuck are we following viz' requests? It just doesn't add up. Not as if it would make a difference anyways, since 95% of the members probably have this website as their homepage or bookmarked.


----------



## tgre (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> There is no reason not to, and I wouldn't risk this if I didn't have to. I will be making a write-up and posting it as an announcement on the main page, and including the legal complaint that VIZ sent our way, through a third party (as cowardly as that is, they contacted GoDaddy and never us).



Then I guess the concluding point is that VIZ are butthurt dickpirates who enjoy straddling donkey balls.

The only mature way to end this debate.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Xerces said:


> But seroisuly? They coudnt think of anything better then _'AniFreak'_?
> 
> Why not *forums.animefan.com?*



A domain has to be yours in order to use it lol


----------



## tgre (Jan 23, 2011)

Fear said:


> Wait, if we are legally allowed to keep the domain name, why the fuck are we following viz' requests? It just doesn't add up. Not as if it would make a difference anyways, since 95% of the members probably have this website as their homepage or bookmarked.



this is the only thing that hasn't been explicitly explained yet lol

this is the burning question at hand.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Isn't godaddy a shitty search engine with hot women or something? Their commercials get me very hot and bothered.


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Fear said:


> Wait, if we are legally allowed to keep the domain name, why the fuck are we following viz' requests? It just doesn't add up. Not as if it would make a difference anyways, since 95% of the members probably have this website as their homepage or bookmarked.



Because complying without incident is better than being a defendant to a lawsuit with Viz and their 10,000 lawyers as the plaintiff.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 42 (34 members and 8 guests)
Mider T, Slice, Eternal Fail, ~Zaxxon~+, Xerces, Scorp A Derp 2, CrazyAries, Sunuvmann+, PikaCheeka, Tazmo +, Noda. B, Soul, Sillay, Ral+, Majin Lu+, Brigade, R o f l c o p t e r, Ramona Flowers+, Thor Odinson, Horu, Sinnesspiele

Domain names are srs business


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I can be the bailiff from night court if this gets to that point.

I really will.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

VIZ theoretically does have the legal authority to ask this. However, it remains to be seen whether or not it is justified based on their complaint. This will ultimately be up to ONE person in Switzerland as judge, jury, and executioner.

Secondly, because they have filed a complaint with WIPO and GoDaddy, we could out-right lose the domain in the middle of February, depending on the results of arbitration. It is the right thing to do to give everyone the time to adjust now, then change it at the very last minute, if we do indeed lose. If we win the case, we keep the domain, and the NF name.

All posts / profiles / etc everything will remain intact.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 23, 2011)

Xerces said:


> But seroisuly? They coudnt think of anything better then _'AniFreak'_?
> 
> Why not *forums.animefan.com?*



forums.narutotaku.com










wait no


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

What exactly was Viz' complaint, Tazmo?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

tj i love you(r posts)
and tazmo for keeping the name if the result = win

but especially tj because his posts were re-assuring, to me
we have a chance and we aren't doing anything illegal
the australian dude said so


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Third, how will this change affect individual users? Will we still have our posts, avatars, signatures, and personal customized options? I sincerely hope so, because it took me a long time to make all my posts and to customize my profile, and I do not wish to have to start from the beginning again.



Should be okay:



			
				TAZMO said:
			
		

> We will minimize the impact by using a 301 re-direct for every  page that will re-direct you to the link on the new domain, along with informing search engines such as Google that the link has permanently moved, which will update their listings.



Otherwise we are all screwed.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

no zaxxon. that is a bad idea and you should feel bad for suggesting it.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Xerces said:


> What exactly was Viz' complaint, Tazmo?



I will be posting a long write-up on this and making it an announcement on the front page in the next couple of days. Hopefully by then we'll have some sense of agreement on what we can do, as a community, to stop them.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I wish I knew legalese.


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Solution!

Let's just call it the unambiguous:

213.239.222.214 Fan Forums!


----------



## tgre (Jan 23, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> tj i love you(r posts)
> and tazmo for keeping the name if the result = win
> 
> but especially tj because his posts were re-assuring, to me
> ...



I will always be the voice of reason.

Everywhere.


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

Xion said:


> Because complying without incident is better than being a defendant to a lawsuit with Viz and their 10,000 lawyers as the plaintiff.



But our case is much stronger. They never complained 9 years ago (or however long this fucking forum has been up) and only now they have the courage to confront Tazmo when they know the forum is doing exceptionally well. This can only mean that they are trying sabotage the popularity of this forum as it's the most popular in the internet. That alone, does not stand for a good case.

Secondly, we have over 9000 members (lolmeme) ready to defend this domain name if required. 10,000 lawyers don't mean shit if they haven't a sensible case to argue for.

*I SAY WE GO TO WAR WITH THESE FUCKS AND BEAT THIS SHIT OUT OF THEM, NO MERCY.*


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> no zaxxon. that is a bad idea and you should feel bad for suggesting it.



Don't worry, I am.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Viz is the final chapter in Tazmo's story.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

Sillay said:


> It just feels weird typing 'forums.anifreak.com'



It's even weirder you don't type Narutoforums to begin with.


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> Isn't godaddy a shitty search engine with hot women or something? Their commercials get me very hot and bothered.



I suggest Internet 101 and Comedy 102.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

I just type in narutoforums.com and let it redirect in a millisecond  Now that option better still be available, and I think someone said it would be.


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Fear said:


> But our case is much stronger. They never complained 9 years ago (or however long this fucking forum has been up) and only now they seek to courage to confront Tazmo. This can only mean that they are trying sabotage the popularity of this forum as it's the most popular in the internet. That alone, does not stand for a good case.
> 
> Secondly, we have over 9000 members (lolmeme) ready to defend this domain name if required. 10,000 lawyers don't mean shit if they haven't a sensible case to argue for.
> 
> *I SAY WE GO TO WAR WITH THESE FUCKS AND BEAT THIS SHIT OUT OF THEM, NO MERCY.*



Do you want Viz to bring attention to our little niche community over a domain name?! 

I mean you dig into things around here and you'll find lots of corpses if you know what I mean.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess I'll have to reset my homepage.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Xion said:


> Do you want Viz to bring attention to our little niche community over a domain name?!
> 
> I mean you dig into things around here and you'll find lots of corpses if you know what I mean.



They know you exist already 

I'm convinced if enough people make enough noise, they'll back off.


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I don't know.
> 
> 
> What manga is that?



Black Lagoon Volume 3.

Chapters 16-18 has faded pages and on chapter 18 5 pages are blank.

It poses so much fail since it's the same on many other copies.


----------



## EJ (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, maybe this will be bad or horrible once you begin to think about it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

How does one make noise on the internet?  But really, I go visit the cafe and I'm not sure if this issue is as stupid as the State Senator suing a couple that didn't press-charges on him when he trespassed on their house through the basement.

Not sure which one to label stupidest story of the day.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

someone post a page from bible black.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

Honestly, I think someone with Baby_naruto amounts of time and patience complained over at Viz forums or to Viz directly.  It's a bit strange that this happens a few days after the Viz member migration.  Dunno the full story though, somebody go check it out over there.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> VIZ theoretically does have the legal authority to ask this. However, it remains to be seen whether or not it is justified based on their complaint. This will ultimately be up to ONE person in Switzerland as judge, jury, and executioner.
> 
> Secondly, because they have filed a complaint with WIPO and GoDaddy, we could out-right lose the domain in the middle of February, depending on the results of arbitration. It is the right thing to do to give everyone the time to adjust now, then change it at the very last minute, if we do indeed lose. If we win the case, we keep the domain, and the NF name.
> 
> *All posts / profiles / etc everything will remain intact.*



Is this the case either way, or would we only get to keep posts and stuff like that if we won the case?


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

9,000 people join Viz forums.
9,000 people post rage threads.
?????
Profit.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> I will be posting a long write-up on this and making it an announcement on the front page in the next couple of days. Hopefully by then we'll have some sense of agreement on what we can do, as a community, to stop them.



Sounds fair, but *how can the community trust that you are not working under the influence of your own personal agenda?* This whole situation seems rather suspicious due to the fact that Viz has no grounds for filing such a complaint.

It would seem rather odd that you have already obliged to their demands without any reasonable explanation, with a new domain name already planned out. Can't you just tell us what Viz' complaint was instead of taking a few days to make a write up?


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> All posts / profiles / etc everything will remain intact.



Aw man I was looking forward to chaos 

Noobs are now admins, admins noobs

Reps are now negs

Up is down


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

Xion said:


> Do you want Viz to bring attention to our little niche community over a domain name?!
> 
> I mean you dig into things around here and you'll find lots of corpses if you know what I mean.


But what their trying to do is technically _bully_ us into changing our name, _without the right_ to do so. I don't know about you, but I will not stand being bullied by some fuckers just because they want their website more popular.

Men will be lost, but we will march. *THIS IS NARUTO FAN!

*


Ral said:


> 9,000 people join Viz forums.
> 9,000 people post rage threads.
> ?????
> Profit.



9000 people? How about *one person* with *9000 fucking dupes*.


----------



## Koi (Jan 23, 2011)

That is some bullshit.

But whatever I guess.


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> They know you exist already
> 
> I'm convinced if enough people make enough noise, they'll back off.



I'm sure they do, but anytime something makes headlines it always attracts more attention than it should.

Technically the law should be on the site's side, but I'd rather not see us on the front page of ANN with "Viz vs. NF" or something as the title.

Then it stops being a dirty little secret everyone knows about and becomes a wildcard that could ultimately affect scanslations (like their bullshit campaign to stop that earlier in the summer) and the community negatively.

Although not the best analogy for obvious reasons, it's like those designer drugs people use that are perfectly legal and the government knows about, but as soon as some prepubescent kid ODs due to his own ignorance then it hits the media and the government goes out of its way to ban it.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

............................


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> How does one make noise on the internet



I am mad    !


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 23, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Aw man I was looking forward to chaos
> 
> Noobs are now admins, admins noobs
> 
> ...



3 additional letters = totally the same

Either that or they suffer from dyslexia



Get some reading glasses or some hooked on phonics Viz. It ain't that hard.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Honestly, I think someone with Baby_naruto amounts of time and patience complained over at Viz forums or to Viz directly.  It's a bit strange that this happens a few days after the Viz member migration.  Dunno the full story though, somebody go check it out over there.



For the next page


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 23, 2011)

*Viz:*

Naruto Discussion Forum Statistics

Threads: 82,086, Posts: 4,355,646, Members: 23,842, Active Members: 1,552

*NF*

Naruto Forums Statistics

Threads: 437,564, Posts: 21,094,279, Members: 191,265

At least Viz forum reminded me 25th is Yondaime birthday  I hope you open the Yondaime Temple again


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Fear said:


> But what their trying to do is technically _bully_ us into changing our name, _without the right_ to do so. I don't know about you, but I will not stand being bullied by some fuckers just because they want their website more popular.
> 
> Men will be lost, but we will march. *THIS IS NARUTO FAN!*


*

Yeah, I don't have enough faith in the system to risk a lot over some silly alias you use to access a server.*


----------



## tgre (Jan 23, 2011)

The seeds of discord have been sown

My work here is done.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

How much money did they pay you?


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yondaime sucks.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 23, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> *Viz:*
> 
> Naruto Discussion Forum Statistics
> 
> ...



I like how the active member stats for our site are left out . . .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyway, this is a no big deal, for this forum to continue in the long run it would need a name change eventually.

But I agree it was an unnecessary move by VIZ.

That's my take.


----------



## Brigade (Jan 23, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Sounds fair, but *how can the community trust that you are not working under the influence of your own personal agenda?* This whole situation seems rather suspicious due to the fact that Viz has no grounds for filing such a complaint.
> 
> It would seem rather odd that you have already obliged to their demands without any reasonable explanation, with a new domain name already planned out. Can't you just tell us what Viz' complaint was instead of taking a few days to make a write up?



This     .


----------



## Huntress (Jan 23, 2011)

Mider T said:


> For the next page



Mider, whats this about Baby_Naruto?
Isnt he that user who is like, a complete sterotypical otaku?


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> How much money did they pay you?



Honestly, even as a conspiracy theory, I find it highly unlikely Viz would pay anyone for anything, let alone to change a domain name. 

Although that would be ingenious. 1.) Get paid for domain change. 2.) Rally users to go against change. 3.) Keep domain, rankings, and ads 4.) Double Profit and GG Viz!


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jan 23, 2011)

So does this mean that whoever visits this site is a freak?


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Viz shall fall by my hands.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

Xion said:


> Honestly, even as a conspiracy theory, I find it highly unlikely Viz would pay anyone for anything, let alone to change a domain name.
> 
> Although that would be ingenious. 1.) Get paid for domain change. 2.) Rally users to go against change. 3.) Keep domain, rankings, and ads 4.) Double Profit and GG Viz!



It's not a conspiracy theory, it's how the world works and probably what happened.

I'd do the same thing if I was Tazmo.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2011)

If you do go to court, have CamRon as your lawyer

He knows a lil somethin about dealing with haters


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

Xion said:


> Honestly, even as a conspiracy theory, I find it highly unlikely Viz would pay anyone for anything, let alone to change a domain name.
> 
> Although that would be ingenious. 1.) Get paid for domain change. 2.) Rally users to go against change. 3.) Keep domain, rankings, and ads 4.) Double Profit and GG Viz!



Why pay when they can threaten?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> Mider, whats this about Baby_Naruto?
> Isnt he that user who is like, a complete sterotypical otaku?



Yes                 .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2011)

Question Tazmo, will I need to change my bookmarks?

In that I have my User CP and a couple of forums bookmarked.


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

Xion said:


> Yeah, I don't have enough faith in the system to risk a lot over some silly alias you use to access a server.



It's the principle. I couldn't give a shit if the domain was  (not a real website don't worry). It's the fact that they went to this extent, just for their own little reasons.


----------



## tgre (Jan 23, 2011)

Fear said:


> It's the principle. I couldn't give a shit if the domain was  (not a real website don't worry). It's the fact that they went to this extent, just for their own little reasons.



I clicked the link and I was disappointed


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Get that chick from "Fairly Legal" to represent you. She seems like a loose cannon.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jan 23, 2011)

This is not necessary.

Viz's existence is not necessary.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Question Tazmo, will I need to change my bookmarks?
> 
> In that I have my User CP and a couple of forums bookmarked.


you will be redirected automatically if you click on or go to an NF link


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Question Tazmo, will I need to change my bookmarks?
> 
> In that I have my User CP and a couple of forums bookmarked.



Eventually yes. It is a very real possibility that in mid-February the re-direct will stop working, if VIZ ends up as the owner of the domain.

It is best to plan ahead.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

anifreak Is a gay ass name (no pun intended) but whatever I'll just have to deal with it...


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> I bet many 13 year olds can agree with this.



How does that make sense? It's the 13 year olds who watch this shit.


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Like I said though, in order to prevent confusing members it might be a really, really good idea to keep the existing skins (add options for new ones) and change the text in them. Not to mention it maintains the identity.

Otherwise people won't even know this place was related to the former domain.


----------



## Mugen (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow I come to see whats going on over here and run into this. I guess I gotta start coming up with something for the new url.


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I clicked the link and I was disappointed



24'd bro.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Eventually yes. It is a very real possibility that in mid-February the re-direct will stop working, if VIZ ends up as the owner of the domain.
> 
> It is best to plan ahead.



Wait, the re-direct isn't going to work for more than a few weeks? 

So we will be effectively wiped from the internet in mid-February?

Does this mean we'll never be able to access old threads that are linked _within_ the website? Like out "Threads created" that we can get off out profile?


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

and it's the 13 year olds who are ashamed of liking it.


----------



## tgre (Jan 23, 2011)

this is not a place to dump your insecurities about your hobbies ES.


----------



## Saturday (Jan 23, 2011)

This was probably answered already but the only thing changing is the website name right?

We don't have to create new profiles, earn rep again, etc?


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

So technically, we can have any name apart from ones that have _''Naruto'' _in them?

inb4 SasukeFan.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

i wonder what happened in 2003
didn't the forum shut down back then but returned in 2004 (going on what i read from older members like vegeta here)

wtf happened then


----------



## jso (Jan 23, 2011)

Damn, Viz really fucking shit up huh? Ultimately theyre only hurting themselves. The people who dont buy stuff WONT start just because you shut them down online, and the buy that DO buy after previewing the goods online (like me) are potentially lost. Is there no way to compromise?

Like maybe have the website have an ad for buying Viz products (like the Naruto volumes) from a Viz-approved source? Im sure they wouldnt be bitching if they had some sorta potential benefit from leaving us the fuck alone? And also maybe a disclaimer to make them shut the fuck up.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> lol why so ashamed  hey
> 
> shit i used to browse NF in front of their face, nobody cared
> i do what i want where i want, with my time and life and if someone doesn't like it, tough shit/titties



Because I haven't liked Naruto for over 2 years. I don't come here to talk about anime anymore, so I don't like an anime being slapped all over my browsing history.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I would agree to Sasukefan.com

Or Kisamefan.com

Ocelotfan.com


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jan 23, 2011)

Rename it Madarafan.com !!!


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

or fuckviz.com


----------



## Judecious (Jan 23, 2011)

UzumakiSexyNaruto.com?


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

nope.avi                             .


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if all my threads are deleted. They suck anyways.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> But if we go to our profile and do a search on our created threads, will we be able to access them or will they be missing? I'm not asking if they will still exist or not. I'm wondering if they will still be accessible via our profile.
> 
> Basically, what _exactly_ are we losing/keeping here?



Losing nothing. Keeping everything. Nothing is being deleted.

The forum will just (hopefully temporarily) be renamed.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> and it's the 13 year olds who are ashamed of liking it.



That's only because the rest of the 13 year olds are assholes.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Losing nothing. Keeping everything. Nothing is being deleted.
> 
> The forum will just (hopefully temporarily) be renamed.



Does this mean we have to keep Espionage (member)?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Because I haven't liked Naruto for over 2 years. I don't come here to talk about anime anymore, so I don't like an anime being slapped all over my browsing history.



How will anifreak change that? That means you're either an anime fan or a zoophile.



Tazmo said:


> Losing nothing. Keeping everything. Nothing is being deleted.
> 
> The forum will just (hopefully temporarily) be renamed.



Thanks.

I like going over what threads people made and if I can't access that any longer, it would suck.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

NARUTOFANLIVES

is that like Gitaroo Man Lives? That's a good game.


----------



## jso (Jan 23, 2011)

jso said:


> Damn, Viz really fucking shit up huh? Ultimately theyre only hurting themselves. The people who dont buy stuff WONT start just because you shut them down online, and the buy that DO buy after previewing the goods online (like me) are potentially lost. *Is there no way to compromise?
> 
> Like maybe have the website have an ad for buying Viz products (like the Naruto volumes) from a Viz-approved source? Im sure they wouldnt be bitching if they had some sorta potential benefit from leaving us the fuck alone? *And also maybe a disclaimer to make them shut the fuck up.


^For Tazumo, didnt want the possibility to be missed. Also, you should keep the NF domain out of spite and never use it, just so Viz can never profit from it


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

Their forums has weak staff members, permission for me to join their forum, present ideas, Admin turn, pretend to do things in the Admin CP, upload the wrong database backup, forums blow up with database errors, they forgot to keep a recent backup, ??????, profit.



Fear said:


> 9000 people? How about *one person* with *9000 fucking dupes*.



Guess it's time to use IT.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

*I think forums.sasukefan.com would actually be a beneficial name change.* Sasuke is more popular in Japan after all. Thus, it would bring more traffic. 

Regardless, the new domain should at least have _'fan'_ in it. Good to keep some type of identity.But I think we can all agree that _AniFreak_ sounds incredibly retarded,


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> How will anifreak change that? That means you're either an anime fan or a zoophile.



I'd rather watch animal porn than naruto.


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

If this really happends, I think we should start suggesting some names now. 


AniFreak (sounds like a website for obsessed animal lovers)
SasukeFan (no, just no)
AnimeFan
ObitoIsMadara200%prooven
AnimeCentral (this is good, but likely already taken)
As you can see, I lack creativity.


----------



## Saturday (Jan 23, 2011)

As long as the domain name still has Naruto in it I don't mind.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

bestialityfan.com


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

jso said:


> ^For Tazumo, didnt want the possibility to be missed. Also, you should keep the NF domain out of spite and never use it, just so Viz can never profit from it



VIZ has not contacted us personally as they are supposed to do. It seems they are just looking to steal the domain and use it for their own purposes.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> I'd rather watch animal porn than naruto.


wasn't this about how your friends and relatives think about you?


> hey mom i'm watching a gorilla nut on a squirrel but it's ok cuz at least it's not an anime





> i am proud of you son


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2011)

forums.jojofan.com

The only solution


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

Ral said:


> *Spoiler*: __



WHAT IS THIS PROGRAM. It looks awfully haxxed.


----------



## Saturday (Jan 23, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *I think forums.sasukefan.com would actually be a beneficial name change.* Sasuke is more popular in Japan after all. Thus, it would bring more traffic.


Naming it anything with Sasuke would cause members to rage quit the forum.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Are Viz expecting for all of NF's members to just frequent their forums or something?


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *I think forums.sasukefan.com would actually be a beneficial name change.* Sasuke is more popular in Japan after all. Thus, it would bring more traffic.
> 
> Regardless, the new domain should at least have _'fan'_ in it. Good to keep some type of identity.



NO.........


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 23, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *I think forums.sasukefan.com would actually be a beneficial name change.* Sasuke is more popular in Japan after all. Thus, it would bring more traffic.




nope.avi
**


----------



## Shodai (Jan 23, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *I think forums.sasukefan.com would actually be a beneficial name change.* Sasuke is more popular in Japan after all. Thus, it would bring more traffic.
> 
> Regardless, the new domain should at least have _'fan'_ in it. Good to keep some type of identity.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

also NF>Viz.com


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> wasn't this about how your friends and relatives think about you?



I'd really rather them think I'm into animals than Naruto.

Not that anyone with an ounce of sanity would look at anifan and think it's a bestiality website.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 23, 2011)

Ral said:


> Their forums has weak staff members, permission for me to join their forum, present ideas, Admin turn, pretend to do things in the Admin CP, upload the wrong database backup, forums blow up with database errors, they forgot to keep a recent backup, ??????, profit.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to use IT.



I guess that explains Jizz


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2011)

forums.andofan.com
forums.goldenbyakugam.com
forums.gbfan.com
forums.mods=^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).com

DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

Fear said:


> WHAT IS THIS PROGRAM. It looks awfully haxxed.



It's my trap card.



			
				Some dude named dwd86 said:
			
		

> What is This?
> 
> It's a program where you configure your username and password of each forum you want to post (up to 500 forums) and with a simple click you have the same topic in 500 different forums at the time.



I saved it for situations like this.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

suckmycockhotwomenfan.com


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jan 23, 2011)

How shall we retaliate ?


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

Where did you find this. Only followers of Vegeta may use this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> I'd really rather them think I'm into animals than Naruto.
> 
> Not that anyone with an ounce of sanity would look at anifan and think it's a bestiality website.



It's anifreak, not anifan, which is marginally more questionable.


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it sucks and that nobody should use it. Like most of NF's smileys.


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorp A Derp 2 said:


> suckmycockhotwomenfan.com



This would be great as well

Or just

forums.yamatowoodfan.com
or
forums.sexin-the-konoha.com


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 23, 2011)

Fear said:


> Where did you find this. Only followers of Vegeta may use this.





*My power is Maximum​*


----------



## Scorp A Derp 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

sexin-the-narutofanfan.com


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

I propose 500 threads created by an application that was created by someone who doesn't even care what purpose it's used for.


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Didi said:


> forums.andofan.com
> forums.goldenbyakugam.com
> forums.gbfan.com
> *forums.mods=^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).com*
> ...



Won't work mang. 

Everyone knows , Page 3, Line 5. 

"The characters ";" "/", "?", ":", "@", "=" and "&" are the characters which may be reserved for special meaning within a scheme. No other characters may be reserved within a scheme."


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2011)

So basically, Viz media is jealuz, right? 



Mider T said:


> And so begins the fall.



This.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's anifreak, not anifan, which is marginally more questionable.



Not as questionable as "big black booty slaves 4 u", it doesn't stop me from having that as a bookmark.

You really, really underestimate how humiliated I am by having anything to do with the Naruto anime/manga fandom.


----------



## Cash (Jan 23, 2011)

Surprised people care. Sometimes I feel like im the only one that even likes the manga on this forum.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 23, 2011)

Da fuck Viz? 

Whatever the course of action is, I'll take it if it is the *best* option.

Also, what kind of friends do you guys have that they'll automatically think 'anifreak' is a bestiality website?


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Not as questionable as "big black booty slaves 4 u", it doesn't stop me from having that as a bookmark.
> 
> You really, really underestimate how humiliated I am by having anything to do with the Naruto anime/manga fandom.



:sanji.........


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 23, 2011)

NRTfan instead ?


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Why are we still getting a subdomain!

Mbxx promised our own domain!

HE PROMISED!


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

Xion said:


> Why are we still getting a subdomain!
> 
> Mbxx promised our own domain!
> 
> HE PROMISED!



He             lied.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

First Mbxx destroyed the FC section, now Tazmo may facilitate the end of NF. 

Whats next for NF in 2011? Stay tuned for the next episode... 











Next episode preview: Gooba's Revenge.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

Xerces said:


> First Mbxx destroyed the FC section, now Tazmo may facilitate the end of NF.
> 
> Whats next for NF in 2011? Stay tuned...



In b4 Espionage Plaza mod.


----------



## santanico (Jan 23, 2011)

Woah, get to hell Viz.


----------



## jso (Jan 23, 2011)

Time to troll Viz guyz


----------



## Migooki (Jan 23, 2011)

I like turtles.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

jso let's do this shit..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2011)

forums.jjbafan.com


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Here's a better question: why do you care so much about what I think?


why do you care so much about what others think? same question.


----------



## jso (Jan 23, 2011)

Gino said:


> jso let's do this shit..


First we need that dude with the trolling device. 500 threads he says


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 23, 2011)

"We are Viz. You will be assimilated. Your users and forum distinctiveness will be added to our own. Resistance is futile."


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 23, 2011)

Why Kenneth _cares_? Haha


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> why do you care so much about what others think? same question.



Because I live in the real world and I have an image to keep and the people I associate with know what anime/manga is (it's quite a common thing, these days) and think it's a children's interest (it is). I'm not into anime/manga anymore, I'm not insecure and trying to hide the fact that I like it - I don't.

That and my girlfriend wouldn't be dating me if she thought I was some beta who wanked it to Naruto/Sasuke pairings. It's just a fact of life.


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

500 threads it is guys.

Brb masking my IP to change every 2 minutes.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 23, 2011)

And so Tazmo's masterplan finally begins.


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo has left the building.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

Ral said:


> 500 threads it is guys.
> 
> Brb masking my IP to change every 2 minutes.



Make it happen Ral. Nobody fucks with NF


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo as Aizen.


----------



## 王志鍵 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just name it Sasukefan or Kakashifan or Sakurafan. At least that's Naruto related. Much better than fucking anifreak.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 23, 2011)

Operation: Salvation

We don't fuck around.


----------



## EJ (Jan 23, 2011)

Guys... stop fighting


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 23, 2011)

We march to war


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 23, 2011)

王志鍵 said:


> Just name it Sasukefan or Kakashifan or *Sakurafan*. At least that's Naruto related. Much better than fucking anifreak.



This forum would turn into a ghost town


----------



## Cash (Jan 23, 2011)

Sagefan.com would be pretty cool.


----------



## Fear (Jan 23, 2011)

Derp Insurrection said:


> Kennethfan.com





You know why I'm laughing.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 23, 2011)

Someone should buy a domain and tell Tazmo to use it.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Because I live in the real world and I have an image to keep and the people I associate with know what anime/manga is (it's quite a common thing, these days) and think it's a children's interest (it is). I'm not into anime/manga anymore, I'm not insecure and trying to hide the fact that I like it - I don't.
> 
> That and my girlfriend wouldn't be dating me if she thought I was some beta who wanked it to Naruto/Sasuke pairings. It's just a fact of life.


okay that's great, i live in the real world too and all but you're avoiding the whole thing here
you immediately think of the worst possible scenario, who says it'll happen? are people really that intolerant where you live? =/

i said that if they do think that or if it bothers you that much you can just say "it isn't anime-only but has a wide variety of topics going from health and care to daily life and even news, politics and games/consoles" which is pretty much the truth



.44 said:


> But then I'd confuse it with my other bookmarks pedofan.net and paedofan.com


just bookmark susalove.org and you'll have links to them there


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> okay that's great, i live in the real world too and all but you're avoiding the whole thing here
> you immediately think of the worst possible scenario, who says it'll happen? are people really that intolerant where you live? =/
> 
> i said that if they do think that or if it bothers you that much you can just say "it isn't anime-only but has a wide variety of topics going from health and care to daily life and even news, politics and games/consoles" which is pretty much the truth



It is the truth, but it's unnecessarily complicated and I'd rather just hide it. The forum's name ebing changed is an even better solution to my problem, so I'll embrace it.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

It begins.........


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2011)

forums.buggyfan.com


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

To win this war I must become one with the spambots.

Oh spambot lord, teach me all that you know.


----------



## Cash (Jan 23, 2011)

Dattebayofan.com

the subbers dont deserve it anymore.


----------



## jso (Jan 23, 2011)

forums.viz*nemesis*.com


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2011)

Ral said:


> To win this war I must become one with the spambots.
> 
> Oh spambot lord, teach me all that you know.



Cheap Nike shoes, $29.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

Nardofan...........


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> *It is the truth, but it's unnecessarily complicated and I'd rather just hide it*. The forum's name ebing changed is an even better solution to my problem, so I'll embrace it.


i guess you have a point


Cash said:


> Dattebayofan.com
> 
> the subbers dont deserve it anymore.


why do you have to make me nostalgia cash


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 23, 2011)

TheHeartfan.com


----------



## 王志鍵 (Jan 23, 2011)

I got it! Sharinganfan forums.
Nah... fuck it.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

Rikudoufan make it happen....


----------



## LDA (Jan 23, 2011)

basch71 said:


> TheHeartfan.com



I want this to happen


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

forums.sharinganfan.com


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 23, 2011)

Tempted to post Forums.Ringofan.net
Wai-


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Bookmarked.


----------



## jso (Jan 23, 2011)

TazmoFan.com

.._excellent_


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

supviz.howaboutno.com


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

Or how about just buy off  and then use sub domain names.

It will save you $4,508 on domain names.


----------



## Halcyon Dayz (Jan 23, 2011)

Gino said:


> Nardofan...........





> viznemesis





			
				Kenneth said:
			
		

> supviz.howaboutno.com


Make this happen, Tazmomoney.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

.........


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 23, 2011)

zabuza.com

That's the deal.


----------



## Halcyon Dayz (Jan 23, 2011)

Shit, I just realised I've seen Tazmo more times in the last few days than I have in the past six years.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 23, 2011)

roxburyfan.com

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpwK3vFGJp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ral (Jan 23, 2011)

Fix dat link, Gino.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

Halcyon Dayz said:


> Shit, I just realised I've seen Tazmo more times in the last few days than I have in the past six years.



You been here since 2008 and have 0 post how in da fuck........


Ral No...


----------



## Red (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is just a notice to all of our members that unfortunately the forums starting in the middle of next week will no longer be accessible from the link  we will be imminently changing it over to  and still accessible through  this is an unfortunately necessary step and beyond our control, due to recent developments.
> 
> In case you find yourself asking why, I will be honest and say that VIZ Media is forcing our hand in this case. They are claiming that the "Naruto Fan" domain is confusingly similar to "Naruto.com" (and no, they are not targeting any other website with the word Naruto in its domain) and can easily be confused for an official website, despite the fact that it is being used as "fair use" as a fan-site, and was registered nearly 5 years before they officially owned any trademark on the word Naruto, and also despite the fact the word "Fan" is in the domain, and on nearly every page it is called a fan-site.
> ...


  'Anifreaks', what a disappointing name change.


----------



## JJ (Jan 23, 2011)

NF.com

We call it NF anyway...


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

You know what that actually makes sense....


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 23, 2011)

What is the plan?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2011)

A 2-letter domain name?  Hope you brought your wallet *snickers*


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2011)

This is like if facebook tried to stop any other sites from using the word "Face"

or Book


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 23, 2011)

How about EhnEff.com?

That's more than two letters


----------



## Intus Legere (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I've found a viable solution. How about: Sasukefan.com? 

...

I prefer a name not linked to Naruto (even though "Anifreak" definitely isn't a good choice), anyway. This site isn't only about Naruto, thankfully.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 23, 2011)

NarutoBleachOnePieceFan.com


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2011)

Intus Legere said:


> I think I've found a viable solution. How about: sasukefan.com?
> 
> ...
> 
> I prefer a name not linked to Naruto (even though "Anifreak" definitely isn't a good choice), anyway. This site isn't only about Naruto, thankfully.



Sasukefan=Not Happening.....


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 23, 2011)

Misty said:


> How about EhnEff.com?
> 
> That's more than two letters


+9000.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

forums.tazmoxchouji.net


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 23, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Should be okay:
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise we are all screwed.



In that case, I see no reason to be terribly upset by this occurrence, although it still does feel very tyrannical to me.


----------



## blue berry (Jan 23, 2011)

Viz Media. They help take away all the online scanalations now they are complaining about NF  

How about just the simpler  forums.nf.com 
 ??


----------



## JJ (Jan 23, 2011)

The problem with anifreak though is that it can be blocked at schools, workplaces, and such. The word "freak" is considered by some places to be one of those "porn" type domains. Go figure.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> The problem with anifreak though is that it can be blocked at schools, workplaces, and such. The word "freak" is considered by some places to be one of those "porn" type domains. Go figure.


how about anicom
anime community

i dunno lol


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 23, 2011)

Kenneth you reminded me about that mail. 


JediJaina said:


> The problem with anifreak though is that it can be blocked at schools, workplaces, and such. The word "freak" is considered by some places to be one of those "porn" type domains. Go figure.



Nf is blocked at my school because of the hidden bathhouse.
I don't think it will work either way.


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 23, 2011)

What an unnecessary move by Viz. Fuck them 

I'm cool with a new name unless its sasukefan.com


----------



## JJ (Jan 23, 2011)

Well my sis works for the county and she has a list of domain words they can't use to look on the net. "Freak" just happens to be one of the words.

So some will be SOL.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 23, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> The problem with anifreak though is that it can be blocked at schools, workplaces, and such. The word "freak" is considered by some places to be one of those "porn" type domains. Go figure.


Yeah  I'm almost sure the word 'freak' is in my work place's blacklist.


----------



## Theaww (Jan 23, 2011)

For some reason this makes me _Really_ uneasy. I just can't fight off the premonition that we may end up like onemanga


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

Theaww said:


> For some reason this makes me _Really_ uneasy. I just can't fight off the premonition that we may end up like onemanga



My fears exactly.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, I've not heard of that, but it is possible we could just make it  if we had to. Though, your guess is as good as mine on how long they'd let us keep that domain, too.

Since they could just do the same thing, we'd prefer not to.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> What an unnecessary move by Viz. *Fuck them*



But they can't even swear on their forums so it's more like _freak_ them


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> The problem with anifreak though is that it can be blocked at schools, workplaces, and such. The word "freak" is considered by some places to be one of those "porn" type domains. Go figure.


NF is also blocked at my school. However, me, & my friends found a way around those blockings. 



Theaww said:


> For some reason this makes me _Really_ uneasy. I just can't fight off the premonition that we may end up like onemanga


That was a horrible thing.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> NF is also blocked at my school. However, me, & my friends found a way around those blockings.
> 
> 
> That was a horrible thing.



Should be socializing/working at school. NF is for _comfy-pants alone time_


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 23, 2011)

As far as I know most filters work by filtering out meta tags and content categories, not the actual domain name.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Should be socializing/working at school. NF is for _comfy-pants alone time_



Not all that great when your in a computer lab, your done with whatever you had to do, & sit there for the rest of the period, which is 90 min long with nothing to do.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Not all that great when your in a computer lab, your done with whatever you had to do, & sit there for the rest of the period, which is 90 min long with nothing to do.



Thats why you install games on the computers and play multiplayer with your friends


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Thats why you install games on the computers and play multiplayer with your friends



Except, that most of us don't do multiplayer games. If I'm not listening to music, or, watching videos, I'm on NF.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, while you're here I might aswell ask. Tazmo, do you follow Naruto?


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Well, I've not heard of that, but it is possible we could just make it  if we had to. Though, your guess is as good as mine on how long they'd let us keep that domain, too.
> 
> Since they could just do the same thing, we'd prefer not to.



Yeah, just make it 

Easy change. No one will care.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> As far as I know most filters work by filtering out meta tags and content categories, not the actual domain name.


Some filters block the site by its name.

Once time I uploaded a pic on imageshack. The pic's name was 'casa da Majin' (it was a google maps screen). "Casa da Majin" means "Majin's home" in Portuguese. When I uploaded the pic, the name was "casadamajin.jpg". 

"Casa da" means "Home of", but "Casada" means "married" in Portuguese. The filter blocked the uploaded image and the page wrote something as "This page is blocked due violence/explicit sex"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> As far as I know most filters work by filtering out meta tags and content categories, not the actual domain name.



I think they get filtered by tag/content normally, and then by domain name if there is an actual complaint about that specific site, though I guess it depends on the company/school. NF should be safe until some boss or librarian realizes that the site is being visited a million times. Becoming 'Anifreak' means it's more likely to be investigated as something potentially unsavory though.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 23, 2011)

How long has Viz had the rights to Naruto? They may be going after this because if they don't protect their trademark, they can lose it as a trademark. OTOH, arguably that has already happened for the type of tight control that they're looking for.


----------



## Soul (Jan 23, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *I think forums.sasukefan.com would actually be a beneficial name change.* Sasuke is more popular in Japan after all. Thus, it would bring more traffic.







> But I think we can all agree that _AniFreak_ sounds incredibly retarded,



I can agree with that.



Majin Lu said:


> Some filters block the site by its name.
> 
> Once time I uploaded a pic on imageshack. The pic's name was 'casa da Majin' (it was a google maps screen). "Casa da Majin" means "Majin's home" in Portuguese. When I uploaded the pic, the name was "casadamajin.jpg".
> 
> "Casa da" means "Home of", but "Casada" means "married" in Portuguese. The filter blocked the uploaded image and the page wrote something as "This page is blocked due violence/explicit sex"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 23, 2011)

Viz


----------



## Yagura (Jan 23, 2011)

What is wrong with Sasuke?


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 23, 2011)

This isn't really the place to discuss characters.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jan 23, 2011)

Still pissed at Viz... I don't know why, but being bullied around by those pieces of shit makes me uneasy.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 23, 2011)

Yagura said:


> What is wrong with Sasuke?





Can't we just change the forums name to


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Yagura said:


> What is wrong with Sasuke?



More trolls.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 23, 2011)

Change the forums name to something One Piece Related, It's probably the most beloved out of the big three on this forum


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Not really.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 23, 2011)

Tazmo said that logo's retired.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 23, 2011)

I pray that it is


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 23, 2011)

see if this was anonymous they would troll the shit out of VIZ


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> see if this was anonymous they would troll the shit out of VIZ



I would rather use my precious time for more productive tasks such as finishing Kamen Rider Kuuga,


----------



## True (Jan 23, 2011)

What a phag move Viz. I don't see how there could be confusion by the two domains, and after 9 years, it's probably because the place has a lot of traffic and is one of the top visited forum on the webz.

Either way, what's done is done. Good luck on this one Taz.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh wow. Reminds me of what happened to NeoGAF


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> see if this was anonymous they would troll the shit out of VIZ



Who says we aren't Anonymous? 

Never forgive, never forget.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 23, 2011)

Viz being terrible.


----------



## Bill_gates (Jan 23, 2011)

Why the hell are we listening to Viz Jizz's baseless complaints?
Im mad at Viz but Im even madder at the higher ups for 
giving up THIS easily. Viz doesn't have the grounds to
do this. You know it and they know it as well.

Viz just decided to blow some smoke on the off chance that
youd be scared into giving them what they want.
DONT DO IT


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

We still have an ace in the hole, from the unlikeliest of places.  That's right, the English Recording Studios section.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2011)

Those greedy bastards.  



Mider T said:


> We still have an ace in the hole, from the unlikeliest of places.  That's right, the English Recording Studios section.


How will that help?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 23, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Viz being terrible.


At least they aren't funimation


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 23, 2011)

The only thing I'm afraid of is people thinking that we're related to


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> How will that help?



Do I really have to spell it out?


----------



## The Virgin (Jan 23, 2011)

well, thanks for the info. it's a good thing that i access the site thru narutoforums.com. i have a bad feeling there will be more series of difficulties this forum is gonna encounter.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Do I really have to spell it out?


No, it just took me a second.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 24, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Do I really have to spell it out?



......Yes?


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> The only thing I'm afraid of is people thinking that we're related to


Same here.

If NF is going to be renamed, it should get a better name.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 24, 2011)

Liam O'Brien's last post was from like 8 months ago, Mider. lol


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 24, 2011)

Can we just rename it NF: NightwishFan.com


----------



## Ceria (Jan 24, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> At least they aren't funimation



considering how viz ruined the translations and dubs for bleach and naruto this is just another reason why they need to go eat a bag of dicks


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Tazmo, I'm willing to pay for a domain, uhm ten year lease if you take my naming suggestion


----------



## Charizard (Jan 24, 2011)

What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Ceria said:


> considering how viz ruined the translations and dubs for bleach and naruto this is just another reason why they need to go eat a bag of dicks


Thing with Funimation is they fuck with stuff I care about (i.e. non shonen)


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 24, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Same here.
> 
> If NF is going to be renamed, it should get a better name.



Not necessarily a better name, just one that people can't compare to other websites, as in mistaking them for us.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> Not necessarily a better name, just one that people can't compare to other websites, as in mistaking them for us.


Agreed.

Maybe the new domain name can be something unrelated to Naruto but still relevant to anime/manga. I'm not sure what other name would work though.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 24, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Tazmo, I'm willing to pay for a domain, uhm ten year lease if you take my naming suggestion


vat is zis


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jan 24, 2011)

Have to agree with what everyone else is saying, this just seems like a bully move by Viz. It would appear that they just want to flaunt their power over anyone who doesn't have a huge sum of money backing their comments as well as the copyright act. 

Kinda sucks, hopefully the domain change doesn't affect much. I say you start a petition or something or even just boycott buying anything associated with them.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 24, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Maybe the new domain name can be something unrelated to Naruto but still relevant to anime/manga. I'm not sure what other name would work though.



Well Tazmo could always shorten it to NaruFan, I'm sure Viz doesn't own the rights to that word. It's also a popular nickname for Naruto.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 24, 2011)

narunarufan.com

hoho
hehe!


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

how about DragonNaru.com?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 24, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> Well Tazmo could always shorten it to NaruFan, I'm sure Viz doesn't own the rights to that word. It's also a popular nickname for Naruto.



I couldn't find myself to read more than three pages, is it settled for AF or what?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 24, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> Well Tazmo could always shorten it to NaruFan, I'm sure Viz doesn't own the rights to that word. It's also a popular nickname for Naruto.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone earlier had suggested the domain name "Dattebayo Fan". That one sounds ok I suppose.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 24, 2011)

Damned Ukranians


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> how about DragonNaru.com?


Gokufan.

It's misleading enough.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 24, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Someone earlier had suggested the domain name "Dattebayo Fan". That one sounds ok I suppose.



This.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 24, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> narunarufan.com
> 
> hoho
> hehe!


Only you would think that Kenneth. 


Tia Halibel said:


> I couldn't find myself to read more than three pages, is it settled for AF or what?


Yes that is what Tazmo is settling for, we're just giving suggestions for possibly another domain name then "anifreak," as most do not like it.
I see, I didn't search for Narufan before I posted.


Basilikos said:


> Someone earlier had suggested the domain name "Dattebayo Fan". That one sounds ok I suppose.


I Like that name as well, but doesn't someone already own a domain name for that?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2011)

Awww crap.

O well.. gonna hafta change my most visited websites thingy..


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Gokufan.
> 
> It's misleading enough.



Well maybe MangasandAnime.com?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Liam O'Brien's last post was from like 8 months ago, Mider. lol



I'm not denying it's a long shot, but it'd give us some well-needed clout.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> I Like that name as well, but doesn't someone already own a domain name for that?


There's a fansub group called "Dattebayo" but as far as I know their forum is not named "Dattebayo Fan".


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 24, 2011)

Since this forum has One Piece and Bleach sections, a name that's more open should be used. "anifreak" sounds too close to AnimeFreakTV and people will think that this forum is either related to it, or a rip off or something >.>


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 24, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> I Like that name as well, but doesn't someone already own a domain name for that?



dattebayo.com exists, but it doesn't appear to be the case for dattebayofan.com









lol, people learn to google


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 24, 2011)

I still think it's bullshit.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2011)

so NF will become AF


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 24, 2011)

No one approves of "Narudo Fan Forums"?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> Well maybe MangasandAnime.com?


Sounds far too much like my first forum.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2011)

Kubotroll.org


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 24, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> There's a fansub group called "Dattebayo" but as far as I know their forum is not named "Dattebayo Fan".



You are quite right.
the domain names for: 

Forums.DattebayoFan.com
DattebayoFan.com
are both free. Hopefully Tazmo will consider it.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2011)

I rather not have dattebayo in anything.

I haven't heard those words since I last watched Naruto which was around the first days of Shippuuden


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 24, 2011)

...loading loic :l


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 24, 2011)

believeitfan.com



I like dattebayofan.com


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2011)

Sasukefan.com          .


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

SanctionAnimes.com?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 24, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> *believeitfan.com
> *
> 
> 
> I like dattebayofan.com



We can't use that since Viz might claim that we're using there trademark.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2011)

This might sound lame but how about "Rikudo Fan"? 

Or "Raikage Fan"?

Bleh, I don't know.


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

Hm... maybe OhayoAnime.com


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 24, 2011)

SpySmashersNutsackCommunity.org


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 24, 2011)

ResistanceUnit.ru


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> SpySmashersNutsackCommunity.org



Too long ...how about SSNC.org?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 24, 2011)

At least try to be serious. And Tazmo, stop being such a f_*[Post Stolen by Viz]*_


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

I was taking this serious... I said OhayoAnime.com


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd still rather have a name that has to do with Naruto or even the Big3 (Naruto, Bleach, One Piece). Yea, we talk about other things here, but in the parts of the forum that are actually dedicated to manga/anime, I'd say less than 20% is for all series other than those 3. Giving it a generic anime name implies that we're...a generic anime/manga forum, which we really aren't.

People seeing a generic anime/manga domain name are going to assume we're the Second Floor of the Library all over. Seeing as that is a fairly organized part of the forum and for the most part, each series gets one thread and that's it, it's going to be misleading and a cause for eventual chaos.

Really, we talk about each other just as much as we talk about non-Big3-Shounen anime/manga here.



Bleach said:


> Sasukefan.com          .


Despite the fact that this has been met with vehement disapproval on some parts, this option has come up the most.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Despite the fact that this has been met with vehement disapproval on some parts, this option has come up the most.



I'm sure there would be many fangasms


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2011)

Ninjafan.com


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok how about NaruBleaPiece.com


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 24, 2011)

Rename the website ''One Piece Forums'', and that will send the ultimate ''fuck you'' message to Viz.


----------



## Fear (Jan 24, 2011)

JustAsPlanned.com


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 24, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I'm sure there would be many fangasms



It would really be the biggest troll we could possibly give to Viz.


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

WeDontLikeViz.com


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 24, 2011)

thisisgettingsofuckingridiculous.com


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 24, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> thisisgettingsofuckingridiculous.com



I second this.


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

Noname.com


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2011)

Repfan.com


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

Lovin'Reps.com


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2011)

Perhaps "Hokage Fan" might work. 

That is/was Naruto's dream to become the hokage after all.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 24, 2011)

No mention of missingno.com? nf-missingno.com?



Basilikos said:


> Perhaps "Hokage Fan" might work.
> 
> That is/was Naruto's dream to become the hokage after all.



I looked it up earlier and it isn't taken yet. It could work, I guess...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 24, 2011)

NoThreadsOver10K.net


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 24, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> Ok how about NaruBleaPiece.com





Fear said:


> JustAsPlanned.com





helovestowrite said:


> WeDontLikeViz.com





~Zaxxon~ said:


> thisisgettingsofuckingridiculous.com





helovestowrite said:


> Noname.com







Eternal Fail said:


> Repfan.com





helovestowrite said:


> Lovin'Reps.com



   

I would go for any of these names over anifreak. How about repwhore.com?


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2011)

I see you lurking, Tazmo. 

What name change are you leaning towards?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 24, 2011)

sue-us.com





PikaCheeka said:


> Despite the fact that this has been met with vehement disapproval on some parts, this option has come up the most.


it was also negged the most


----------



## Fear (Jan 24, 2011)

So many suggestions. So little time.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 24, 2011)

forums.IfOnlyWeHadTheMoneyPeopleThoughtWeDid.ca


----------



## Fear (Jan 24, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> forums.IfOnlyWeHadTheMoneyPeopleThoughtWeDid.ca



go on.............


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2011)

forums.lockthisthread.com


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 24, 2011)

Fear said:


> go on.............


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

This...


----------



## Fear (Jan 24, 2011)

this thread alone has had more activity than viz' entire forum.

oh they mad.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 24, 2011)

tazmospenispalace.org


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2011)

forums.kyuubichronicles.com


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 24, 2011)

modlounge.biz


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2011)

Kyuubi Fan


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Fear (Jan 24, 2011)

someone post a porn link already.


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

What is porn?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 24, 2011)

spysmasher.ru
geddit

or


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2011)

forums.eternalfan.com

Tazmo is gone.  Show is over.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Fear (Jan 24, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> What is porn?


the thing that got your momma waking up early and leaving for work


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

Fear said:


> the thing that got your momma waking up early and leaving for work



How so?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 24, 2011)

Fear said:


> the thing that got your momma waking up early and leaving for work


that's not funny dude my mom can't wake up anymore


----------



## Heloves (Jan 24, 2011)

Insensitive Fear...


----------



## auem (Jan 24, 2011)

fuck you viz...
anyway after going through all the pages,here is my 2 penny..

1)i will be equally pissed off if we get such a freaky name as anifreak...Tazmo is simply looking for a shortcut which hurts...

2)dattebayofan.com is most acceptable to me among all the names being proposed..

3)the domain name  *mangacrazy.com* is not taken yet and under godaddy...for not to associate with manga mirroring websites like mangafox,mangaeden...*mangacrzyforum.com*/ is also a better solution than anifreak...
while i admit this name say nothing about anime,same goes to propsed name by owner regarding manga...
finally *animangacrazy.com* is also available i think...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> vat is zis



Secret


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2011)

Kisame Fan


----------



## 王志鍵 (Jan 24, 2011)

nfforums.com seems to be the most acceptable


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 24, 2011)

:ho


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 24, 2011)

make a poll


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

Kennethfan.com


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 24, 2011)

I think this is the longest I've seen Tazmo online.


----------



## Addy (Jan 24, 2011)

and so it begins. first, the simple change in name........... next is selling your dignaty for 1 thin dolor


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 24, 2011)

王志鍵 said:


> nfforums.com seems to be the most acceptable



I actually like this one. It keeps the "NF" aspect of it, so it maintains some level of identity.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2011)

Tazmo actually seems like a cool guy tbh


----------



## auem (Jan 24, 2011)

i will also like to see uzumakifan.com...viz can't complain this time...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 24, 2011)

I find it strange that shit happens right after the forum "changes"

as if it was pre-meditated, but thats just me

DONT DOUBT ME, IM WEARING A TAZMO AVY!!!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 24, 2011)

Make a fucking poll already, you lazy bastard.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 24, 2011)

So, are people leaning towards a poll, since anifreak is god awful?

forums.cleavagefan.com


----------



## Bart (Jan 24, 2011)

narutoforums does seem the best option to be honest.

But it's rather silly that VIZ is doing that 

anifreak isn't memorable at all ...


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2011)

anime-association.forums


----------



## Garfield (Jan 24, 2011)

viz is srs biz
viz.biz


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2011)

adee said:


> viz is srs biz
> viz.biz



Winner


----------



## Untitled (Jan 24, 2011)

Man, this is seriously bullshit.

What happened to the 500 topics thing?

Seriously, that'd be freaking awesome.

Freaking, AF, I'm trying to get into it.
Don't Freak with AF. Yeah..


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 24, 2011)

Untitled said:


> Man, this is seriously bullshit.
> 
> What happened to the 500 topics thing?
> 
> ...



Was this an attempt at Sarcasm?


----------



## Bill_gates (Jan 24, 2011)

how much would it cost you guys if you took this to court?


----------



## Untitled (Jan 24, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> Was this an attempt at Sarcasm?


Maaaayybee


----------



## Space (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Theaww (Jan 24, 2011)

Honestly I like Dattybayo.com (Oh god spelling) or NFForums.com Also Viz is seriously butt hurt right now.


----------



## Keion (Jan 24, 2011)

anifreak reminds me too much of: 


I vote for something that lets us keep, 'NF'


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 24, 2011)

Fucking Viz cunts


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone should keep tracks of the new names proposes and how many like them.

"Dattebayo Fan(forums)" was doing well for a while...



PikaCheeka said:


> Despite the fact that this has been met with vehement disapproval on some parts, this option has come up the most.



"Madara Fan.com". :ho



Basilikos said:


> Perhaps "Hokage Fan" might work.
> 
> That is/was Naruto's dream to become the hokage after all.



I like this. 



Spy_Smasher said:


> forums.IfOnlyWeHadTheMoneyPeopleThoughtWeDid.ca



:rofl



Basilikos said:


> Kyuubi Fan





Basilikos said:


> Kisame Fan



Good options.


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2011)

I forgot about this shit.................Fuck you Viz *FUCK U*


----------



## Ceria (Jan 24, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Thing with Funimation is they fuck with stuff I care about (i.e. non shonen)



big corporations care little about the feelings of the ones that give them money.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2011)

Ceria said:


> big corporations care little about the feelings of the ones that give them money.


Go figure.

What about Ninja Fan?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 24, 2011)

Untitled said:


> Maaaayybee



                .


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2011)

How about vizfan.com


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 24, 2011)

It should be Zarufan.com


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2011)

Kikyo said:


> It should be Zarufan.com



There are over 30 sections on NF that have less posts than my fanclub (before the thread holocaust)

So it's not that far-fetched


----------



## Fear (Jan 24, 2011)

EGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2011)

WhateverwouldwedowithoutViz.com


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2011)

forums.tazmofan.com


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 24, 2011)

forums.yamatowoodfan.com


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

forums.bukkakefan.com

The number of hits each month would quadruple


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2011)

forums.blenderfan.com


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2011)

Mbxx Fan


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2011)

forums.theballsareinert.com can't be beat


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Mbxx Fan



Unacceptable because Tazmo said that it won't help Mbxx's ego.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 24, 2011)

I am not terribly concerned about the new name of this forum, but I would rather avoid the usage of the word "freak" in it, as "freak" is usually a very negative word to most people.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 24, 2011)

Zaru said:


> There are over 30 sections on NF that have less posts than my fanclub (before the thread holocaust)
> 
> So it's not that far-fetched


I've been convinced for years that you are the forum. If you left, NF would definitely die. Might as well make it official.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 24, 2011)

If Zaru left, NF would implode


----------



## Jay. (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't give a darn.


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2011)

forums.notnarutofan.com


----------



## Bart (Jan 24, 2011)

Just change it to narutoforums

End of story, goodbye, the end.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 24, 2011)

shut up spy smasher


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2011)

I bet registering a site called "vizsucksdonkeybal.ls" would be legal


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I bet registering a site called "vizsucksdonkeybal.ls" would be legal


I doubt they'd care either.


----------



## Burke (Jan 24, 2011)

Mider T said:


> And so begins the fall.



Oh cmon, lighten up T, and everyone, i certainly dont mind typing in narutoforums.com instead of forums.narutofan.com

infact to me it seems to feel a bit more fluid in typing motion.


----------



## Saturday (Jan 24, 2011)

Bart said:


> Just change it to narutoforums
> 
> End of story, goodbye, the end.



This is the best suggestion so far.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 24, 2011)

Shit. Now I'm going to have to spend hours changing entire pages of links to my stuff on this site... 



aiyanah said:


> their not targeting other domains with the word 'Naruto' in them
> we will continue to thrive regardless
> fuck you viz



Yeah, it's clearly a targeted attack. My guess is Wiz and their lawyers have too much spare time and money on their hands, so my advice would be to boycott them, as I've done for years over their shitty treatment of both Naruto and the series' fans.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I bet registering a site called "vizsucksdonkeybal.ls" would be legal



Only to find out using the name Viz is bad too.


----------



## Xion (Jan 24, 2011)

Changing it to narutoforums would be the same issue only worse.

And changing it to Viz hate will only incur their wrath. 

I suggest:

forums.happyfan.com

Aye!


----------



## Space (Jan 24, 2011)

tbh i really don't see how viz can claim that this forum can be associated with them or "confuse the users this is a viz forum". the only thing they can go with is the word "Naruto". well, they don't own this word on the internet the last time i checked. and the fact that this forum existed waaaay earlier than their rights on naruto is also against their claim.

when someone searches for "naruto forum" in , this forum is the #1 and #2 hit. viz's forum is #7. my guess is that they don't want newbies searching for a naruto forum and always ends up at this place, hence they are targetting this forum. *"your influence on the webs has grown too large, viz can't keep ignoring you anymore...!!"*

this is a dirty and cowardy move by a large corporation, trying to use its money and lawyers to intimidate and remove the private forums on the web. i'd say, hit them where it hurts, but I don't think they have balls though


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 24, 2011)

So...what happens if you ignore them?


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 24, 2011)

Kevintju said:


> when someone searches for "naruto forum" in , this forum is the #1 and #2 hit. viz's forum is #7. my guess is that they don't want newbies searching for a naruto forum and always ends up at this place, hence they are targetting this forum. *"your influence on the webs has grown too large, viz can't keep ignoring you anymore...!!"*



Which brings up another important piece of advice for Tazmo. Keep "Naruto" and "forum" in the site's search keywords, Wiz can't do anything about that, and, given the size of this forum, it will probably STILL out-rank their industry tool forum in search results.

And there won't be jack shit they can do about it after that, but stew in their own fail juice.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 24, 2011)

Kevintju said:


> tbh i really don't see how viz can claim that this forum can be associated with them or "confuse the users this is a viz forum". the only thing they can go with is the word "Naruto". well, they don't own this word on the internet the last time i checked. and the fact that this forum existed waaaay earlier than their rights on naruto is also against their claim.



Naruto is also a kind of fish cake, so really, no one owns the word. A person could be trying to find out about different kinds of Japanese fish cake when they stumble on this forum.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 24, 2011)

At least call it something with the same initials, so we can stay NF. anifreak is just really derpy


----------



## Revolver Derplot (Jan 24, 2011)

Are we still unable to think up of a good domain name?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2011)

alisha said:


> So...what happens if you ignore them?



seconded    .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 24, 2011)

lol, why didn't they attack Bleach World while they were at it?


----------



## King Garbonzo (Jan 24, 2011)

And while we're at it, and Tazmo is here, why don't we unban Scorpaderp, Sean Connery, 5cent, and Kusogitsune?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2011)

King Garbonzo said:


> And while we're at it, and Tazmo is here, why don't we unban Scorpaderp, Sean Connery, 5cent, and Kusogitsune?



Lol dupe

Kusogitsune is banned?

Lol don't know him

EDIT :



Tazmo said:


> That's the plan now.



I got a reply from Tazmo

/printscreens it or something


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 24, 2011)

I demand OrochimaruFan or at least...OrochimaruFreak. Then I will satisfied. :3


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2011)

Yondaime said:


> Oh god.



Lol problem loading page 

You get to have a Yondaime gar but i get neither Gogeta Stars nor Gogeta Gar?

You know you mods are such bitches with your privileges and stuff 

Shit, turning this into spam thread.
Leaving .


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 24, 2011)

Try ShippudenFan


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 24, 2011)

Kevintju said:
			
		

> tbh i really don't see how viz can claim that this forum can be associated with them or "confuse the users this is a viz forum". the only thing they can go with is the word "Naruto". well, they don't own this word on the internet the last time i checked. and the fact that this forum existed waaaay earlier than their rights on naruto is also against their claim.



well if we are speaking along those lines, why not target other fan forums with the name "Naruto" in it?


----------



## VY Canis Majoris (Jan 24, 2011)

Terrible thread. tazmo i demand infinite dupe making powers and that you unban kisame.

I want to neg 95% of the morons in this thread.


----------



## King Garbonzo (Jan 24, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> well if we are speaking along those lines, why not target other fan forums with the name "Naruto" in it?



Because those forums are mostly shit.


----------



## Fear (Jan 24, 2011)

MY EYES.


----------



## VY Canis Majoris (Jan 24, 2011)

perhaps this is a good time to leave nf permanently.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, the reality is this. VizMedia has no legs to stand on, but our Admins have keeled over regardless. 

We raise our voices every day against all kinds of censorships and infringements on our freedom of speech, but when the fight comes to _us_, we sit back and surrender, like cowards.

Let it be said that I, at least, and those brave souls who have joined me, did not go quiet into the night. We stood up and spoke out against the outrage; we gave a notice of our anger. We believe that we should not have to answer to a private interest who waited years to force it's tyranny upon us. 

And we certainly do not tolerate the name "AniFreak". That is the biggest insult of all.

This must not stand. A petition is up in the lounge. If you value your right to choose your own identity, and not let a corporation tell you your own name, sign it. You have nothing to lose but your chains. You are the resistance.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

We won! We Won! We Won!


----------



## Ceria (Jan 24, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> Which brings up another important piece of advice for Tazmo. Keep "Naruto" and "forum" in the site's search keywords, Wiz can't do anything about that, and, given the size of this forum, it will probably STILL out-rank their industry tool forum in search results.
> 
> And there won't be jack shit they can do about it after that, but stew in their own fail juice.



Viz has a forum, who would even want to go there?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 24, 2011)

Xion said:


> So eventually we will merge with BleachWorld forum and we will all come under the banner of AniFreak forum? A consolidation.
> 
> If that's the end game, it can be a bad idea considering the communities are quite disparate and having multiple subject themed forums could be more easily managed and more useful ultimately.
> 
> ...



I've got terrible news for you. BleachWorld has never had a forum and just links to the "Bleach" section of this forum for the last 6 years.


----------



## Xion (Jan 24, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> I've got terrible news for you. BleachWorld has never had a forum and just links to the "Bleach" section of this forum for the last 6 years.



Oh wow. Didn't even realize that lol. 

So they are all one in the same then pretty much.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like no decision has been made and I need to keep coming up with names.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 24, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Sounds like no decision has been made and I need to keep coming up with names.



On the last page I announced the decision.

Everyone voted for spysmasherfan.com


----------



## AskadX (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm new here, so I'll just see how this plays out.  But really though, I came here because I was looking for a "Naruto forum", specifically.  Not an "anime forum".  :/


----------



## Space (Jan 24, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> well if we are speaking along those lines, why not target other fan forums with the name "Naruto" in it?



I'm saying that's probably their only leg to stand on. But, it's really a shitty argument at best as I've said as well.


----------



## Xion (Jan 24, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Everyone voted for spysmasherfan.com



I still prefer happyfan.com



Aye.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay, I've heard that Viz has messaged that they don't have any such case.

So what is it? Is this happening or not?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 24, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> On the last page I announced the decision.
> 
> Everyone voted for spysmasherfan.com


As usual, the members of this forum display excellent taste.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 24, 2011)

The thing about "cease and desist" letters is that they're 75% bluffs. The company is basing it on what legal rights it thinks it has or wants to have, not what's actually been judicially or legislatively granted to it.


----------



## Ral (Jan 24, 2011)

So I can't play my trap card?

How disappointing. 

To be quite honest Tazmo, my first impression of you has since changed after this thread. You a cool guy mang.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 24, 2011)

Rhaella said:


> The thing about "cease and desist" letters is that they're 75% bluffs. The company is basing it on what legal rights it thinks it has or wants to have, not what's actually been judicially or legislatively granted to it.



It was neither a DMCA or a C&D, it was direct action to WIPO and ICANN, who will be holding an arbitration hearing in the middle of February (date to be determined) on whether or not VIZ Media should be granted ownership of the domain based on their trademarks. VIZ Media has *never* sent us a DMCA or C&D in 9 years, despite being so aware of this website that they've sent us promotional material to give away many times over the years and have flown us to Los Angeles to meet with their publishers, AND, given us press passes, etc. to the Tokyo Game Show. It's a bully move from out of nowhere.

And they know who I am, and they know that we're all young people who don't have a lot of money to fight them, so we have to rely on the system.

As scary as *that* is.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 24, 2011)

Tazmo, if I sent you a PM would you read it?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 24, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Tazmo, if I sent you a PM would you read it?



Some time this century maybe.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 24, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Some time this century maybe.



I like those odds.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like they don't have a case.

Maybe if we pulled our resources.....


----------



## Judecious (Jan 24, 2011)

why after 9 years


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 24, 2011)

So lemme get this straight, first members and by members I mean staff members of Viz's forum raid this one in a clear violation of the rules and somehow get away with it and now they want us to change the site name?

If we MUST change the name then at least we can make it painful for them by forcing them to make everyone with the word naruto in their site names change them, then we can find out what other anime they own and go to those sites forcing viz to make them change their names as well in an amusing spiral of legal garbage.  At least we can make it so that next time they try this shit they'll think twice about it.

  Also change it to something less lame.  Quite a few people here don't even like anime.




> And they know who I am, and they know that we're all young people who  don't have a lot of money to fight them, so we have to rely on the  system.
> 
> As scary as *that* is.


Why would you not have a proxy buy the forum servers for you in case something like this ever happened?


Rename it furryfan.com or NF.com or even better makemeanadmin.com


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 24, 2011)

Not a fan of the 'anifreak' name, but I'm glad that it gives off more of a general anime/manga vibe now. A lot of people don't watch or read _Naruto_ anymore, and I'm sure the series will end soon anyway.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Not a fan of the 'anifreak' name, but I'm glad that it gives off more of a general anime/manga vibe now. A lot of people don't watch or read _Naruto_ anymore, and I'm sure the series will end soon anyway.



I doubt it. It might seem like it will, but if _Bleach_ and _One Piece_ can pull a time-skip out of nowhere, then don't put it past _Naruto_, which I believe is once again SJ's best-selling manga.

A second time-skip no longer seems so far fetched.

Also, Konoha Library is the 2nd most visited place on the forum. I think Naruto still has a sizeable readership.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jan 24, 2011)

N??ps said:


> Oh cmon, lighten up T, and everyone, i certainly dont mind typing in narutoforums.com instead of forums.narutofan.com
> 
> infact to me it seems to feel a bit more fluid in typing motion.



I actually use narutoforums.com now, and it just redirects to forums.narutofan.com  So I guess now I'll just type that in and it won't have to redirect anywhere.



King Garbonzo said:


> And while we're at it, and Tazmo is here, why don't we unban Scorpaderp, Sean Connery, 5cent, and Kusogitsune?



And LOTU. Let us not forget LOTU.  In fact, I move that the forum name be changed to LOTUfan.com



Tazmo, you were saying something about changing the skins for the forum?  Does that mean we won't be able to use the current skins?  Because I really like the Akatsuki one.


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> It was neither a DMCA or a C&D, it was direct action to WIPO and ICANN, who will be holding an arbitration hearing in the middle of February (date to be determined) on whether or not VIZ Media should be granted ownership of the domain based on their trademarks. VIZ Media has *never* sent us a DMCA or C&D in 9 years, despite being so aware of this website that they've sent us promotional material to give away many times over the years and have flown us to Los Angeles to meet with their publishers, AND, given us press passes, etc. to the Tokyo Game Show. It's a bully move from out of nowhere.
> 
> And they know who I am, and they know that we're all young people who don't have a lot of money to fight them, so we have to rely on the system.
> 
> As scary as *that* is.



Man Fuck the Domain Name Change, I want to be in these free promotional material give away, fly to LA, with passes, and all the sha bang.

What gives? Make it happen.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Not a fan of the 'anifreak' name, but I'm glad that it gives off more of a general anime/manga vibe now. A lot of people don't watch or read _Naruto_ anymore, and I'm sure the series will end soon anyway.



Alot of people aren't gay but does that make them any less of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) when they suck dick?  No.  Don't stick up for Viz.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 24, 2011)

You saying this with the avatar you have just made that post unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 24, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Alot of people aren't gay but does that make them any less of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) when they suck dick?  No.  Don't stick up for Viz.



 

I'm, er, not sticking up for anyone...I have no interest in Viz, nor any interest in justifying their actions. 

I just heard that the domain name is changing, and I like the fact that this is happening. (Although I dislike the new name, so bit of a mixed bag.) I dunno if you read too much into my post or not, because that was pretty much all I had to say.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 24, 2011)

TAZMO YOU WILL NOT CHANGE IT TO ANIFREAK BECAUSE THAT NAME IS LAAAAAAAME.

You will instead make a thread to us the users asking what we think the site should be c all, or make one to the mods to see what they think.



PLZ?  Kthnx.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 24, 2011)

TAZMO CHANGE IT TO SASUKEFAN FORUMS.

They can't complain if you do since you technically changed it.


----------



## Fear (Jan 24, 2011)

tazmo is awesome
who agrees


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is just a notice to all of our members that unfortunately the forums starting in the middle of next week will no longer be accessible from the link  we will be imminently changing it over to  and still accessible through  this is an unfortunately necessary step and beyond our control, due to recent developments.
> 
> In case you find yourself asking why, I will be honest and say that VIZ Media is forcing our hand in this case. They are claiming that the "Naruto Fan" domain is confusingly similar to "Naruto.com" (and no, they are not targeting any other website with the word Naruto in its domain) and can easily be confused for an official website, despite the fact that it is being used as "fair use" as a fan-site, and was registered nearly 5 years before they officially owned any trademark on the word Naruto, and also despite the fact the word "Fan" is in the domain, and on nearly every page it is called a fan-site.
> ...





A brilliant use of hypocrisy on Viz's part, let's ignore every other website with the title Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece in it, and focus purely on the biggest known Naruto site to date.

Should just be dicks and create a site called Vizfan.com, see if they come knocking on your door to move that shit.


----------



## Kensei (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the anifreak name. Should be called YammyFan. forums.yammyfan.com rolls off the tongue.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 24, 2011)

Although I clearly understand the position of the admins on this, the name "AniFreak" is HORRIBLE.

We should have a site-wide suggestion/vote or... something.  Because that's bad.   The name "freak" will automatically block it from a lot of search engines and ISPs, for starters, even though it's not porn.

I want to know what will happen when we switch domains.  Will only the site address change, but not our posts/rep/etc.?  If so, it's not a big deal, really.


----------



## 王志鍵 (Jan 24, 2011)

I still think NFforums.com would be the best choice. We can still call our forums NF and it's related to Naruto implicitly. 

If Viz still finds that to be copyright infringement, then they can suck our dicks for all I care.


----------



## Koi (Jan 24, 2011)

Why not anifan instead of anifreak?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 24, 2011)

That's be better than Anifreak. Pretty much anything beats out Anifreak.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 24, 2011)

why not OPfan?


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Jan 24, 2011)

Just saying, I completely disapprove of this. The whole idea of forcing a site to change its domain name, is idiotic. Reminds me of the WWF thing.


----------



## hehey (Jan 24, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> *It was neither a DMCA or a C&D, it was direct action to WIPO and ICANN, who will be holding an arbitration hearing in the middle of February (date to be determined) on whether or not VIZ Media should be granted ownership of the domain based on their trademarks. *VIZ Media has *never* sent us a DMCA or C&D in 9 years, despite being so aware of this website that they've sent us promotional material to give away many times over the years and have flown us to Los Angeles to meet with their publishers, AND, given us press passes, etc. to the Tokyo Game Show. It's a bully move from out of nowhere.
> 
> And they know who I am, and they know that we're all young people who don't have a lot of money to fight them, so we have to rely on the system.
> 
> As scary as *that* is.



Holy wait a minute, own the domain?, so like, if we havent moved to the new name by then does that mean that they will gain ownership of this forums and everything in it?

... my knowledge of computers and the net is limited...


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 24, 2011)

why not

NFinsider.com


forums.nfinsider.com
nfinsider
NFI

like khinsider
KHinsider
KHI

the same thing happened with them. they use to be called "kingdomhearts2.net" or something and then square enix or disney idk took it and yeah it was a law suit xD


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 24, 2011)

That's weird. Never heard of a domain name being forcibly changed like that...

If it's currently in my favorites/bookmarked will that link stop working?

And other than the domain name change, the forum should essentially be the same, right?


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 24, 2011)

Maikeru Shinigami said:


> Just saying, I completely disapprove of this. The whole idea of forcing a site to change its domain name, is idiotic. Reminds me of the WWF thing.



Yep, and virtually no one was aware of the World Wildlife Fund until it took Jim McMahan to court.   He lost the rights to the initials despite his franchise having existed *before* that other organization. 

Let's use initials in the new name, finalvillain.com.  The FV really stands for "Fuck Viz".


----------



## Ral (Jan 24, 2011)

One day I'm going to create a Manga, turn it into Anime, go to VIZ, get both signed, become boss at VIZ HQ, kill the VIZ president by accidental papercut, destroy VIZ and come right back to this thread and post.

Best ending ever.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 24, 2011)

CrazyAries said:


> Yep, and virtually no one was aware of the World Wildlife Fund until it took Jim McMahan to court.   He lost the rights to the initials despite his franchise having existed *before* that other organization.
> 
> Let's use initials in the new name, finalvillain.com.  The FV really stands for "Fuck Viz".



 Nice.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 24, 2011)

*Tamzo and Mbxx make upwards of $200,000 USD annually. *


----------



## Xion (Jan 24, 2011)

hehey said:


> Holy wait a minute, own the domain?, so like, if we havent moved to the new name by then does that mean that they will gain ownership of this forums and everything in it?
> 
> ... my knowledge of computers and the net is limited...



No.

Just the domain. The domain is only an alias used to access a website.

You can access a website by IP address as well but it's far easier for us to remember names of sites. Translation between the two is a fundamental part of teh Interwebz called DNS.

If they want they could redirect this site to their own servers or to some porn, but they'd probably just 404 it. 

Or even worse...redirect it to Viz forums. *shudders*


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2011)

Xerces:  Need proof.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Xerces:  Need proof.



I cant reveal my source. Sorry, but you're going to have to trust me


----------



## Ral (Jan 24, 2011)

I trust you.

They don't call him Tazmoney for nothing you know.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

Ral said:


> I trust you.
> 
> They don't call him Tazmoney for nothing you know.



Yeah Ral-dawg! That's my rapper name! How'd you know?


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2011)

While you are here, Tazmo, make me an admin.  You'll regret it soon enough.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll probably end up renaming this thread:

ITT Tazmo denies repeated requests to be an Admin.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 25, 2011)

anifreak? 

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes actually it was all an elaborate setup just for you.


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2011)

You know you want to do it.  Think of all the annoyed Staff members, the angry members, and a murderous Mbxx.  It'll be the pinnacle of entrainment.

That or promote Zombie Itachi to admin.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 25, 2011)

That's a relief.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't see why anyone is so damn concerned over this. The NF community is already massive enough, so it's not like an uglier domain name is going to hinder plans for growth or anything. And Tazmo has had NF running for so long that we should be supportive of him wanting to make money or simply stay away from trouble.


----------



## Ral (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Yeah Ral-dawg! That's my rapper name! How'd you know?



I don't read your blog posts for nothing you know. 

Though the only reason why I really hated you before is because you were rarely on the forums to reply to us and have fun posting with us in this community.

Now my thoughts about you have changed.

YOU DAWG ACKNOWLEDGE MY JON DATE, DO IT.

Oh and I ended up on this forum by accident. My brother put me up on the homepage 5 years ago cause I wanted Naruto Animu and NF had it. Not once have I ever gave a shit about Viz and I just found this forum by just clicking in a random place and here we are 5 years later.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't have a blog 

Nothing could be more mundane than the details of my everyday life, and I wouldn't feel comfortable subjecting people to the boringness. Same thing for breakfast, same thing for lunch 7 days a week


----------



## Amrun (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo, can you tell us when the rest of the FCs will be back?

And will the forum post records etc. be affected by this domain move?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

I had no idea they left.

And no~


----------



## Amrun (Jan 25, 2011)

Mbxx was handling all of that, I guess, but there was a big thread prune and a lot of the FCs awere offline for over a week.  Most of them have been restored but not mine. 

Thanks for answering, though.


----------



## Ral (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> I don't have a blog
> 
> Nothing could be more mundane than the details of my everyday life, and I wouldn't feel comfortable subjecting people to the boringness. Same thing for breakfast, same thing for lunch 7 days a week



I call that shit on the main page a blog because you're the only one who posts in it. 

Now I went and remade that ShonenJUMP HEROES skin that was deleted. I sent Mbxx the files 39 times and yet I do not see it.

What does a Ral have to do to get that sweet baby back up and running?

It's just a freaking XML file I created in the Admin CP on my forum and some images damn it!

/rant


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

Mayhaps if you tell Mbxx you'll make *him* a fanclub, he'll fix yours.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 25, 2011)

I would do it! Mbxx, fix all the fanclubs and I will make one for you.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 25, 2011)

An Mbxx FC?



Sign me up, Amrun.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 25, 2011)

When I see all of my FCs in my CP, I will.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2011)

I love how Tazmo is Making jokes 

inb4 turning into spam thre-


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

Ral said:


> I call that shit on the main page a blog because you're the only one who posts in it.
> 
> Now I went and remade that ShonenJUMP HEROES skin that was deleted. I sent Mbxx the files 39 times and yet I do not see it.
> 
> ...



A few more skins in general wouldn't hurt. I'm sure we would be able to find some members who are willing to have a a go at making one.

Then comes the hard part of having them actually uploaded


----------



## Ral (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Mayhaps if you tell Mbxx you'll make *him* a fanclub, he'll fix yours.



Tried that, his large ego is large.



Gonna let 3 hours of my life go to waste, Tazyfizzle? 

If I had access to Styles & Templates here I'd do Mugen's job 9000 times faster you know.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Jan 25, 2011)

What's more surprising to me is that Viz is completely ignoring the illegal downloads on the front page.

"Hey we don't care about you making money off our show by selling illegal downloads of illegal crunchyroll rips but move site plz kk?"


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2011)

this is horrible Viz has seemingly no basis to do this..

we aren't going to loose our accounts and have to recreate everything and start from scratch are we?


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2011)

> we aren't going to loose our accounts and have to recreate everything and start from scratch are we?



We won't suffer that fate.


----------



## Xion (Jan 25, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> I love how Tazmo is Making jokes
> 
> inb4 turning into spam thre-



Don't get too used to it.

Soon enough he'll disappear into the aether again.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2011)

Somebody make a Vegeta and JJBA skin


----------



## Amrun (Jan 25, 2011)

Somebody make a Zetsu skin.  Use my set as stock.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

Ral said:


> Tried that, his large ego is large.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a pretty good job. Perhaps if you send him a message and bribe him with the standard german delicacies of viener schnitzel and fried mars bars he would be more willing to oblige. Of course, I could ask him for you.


----------



## Chainer (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> That is a pretty good job. Perhaps if you send him a message and bribe him with the standard german delicacies of viener schnitzel and fried mars bars he would be more willing to oblige. Of course, I could ask him for you.



Or . . . you could give one of our current admins the permissions to upload skins?

Can I bribe you with anything?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

The Witch-King said:


> Or . . . you could give one of our current admins the permissions to upload skins?
> 
> Can I bribe you with anything?



Unfortunately Mbxx has created his own Berlin Wall of sorts and even *I* am not allowed to cross it and access the forum FTP to upload these images.


----------



## Jonghyun (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> *We will minimize the impact by using a 301 re-direct for every  page that will re-direct you to the link on the new domain*, along with informing search engines such as Google that the link has permanently moved, which will update their listings.



Thank goodness.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jan 25, 2011)

Is the name still going to be anifreak or w/e?


----------



## Chainer (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Unfortunately Mbxx has created his own Berlin Wall of sorts and even *I* am not allowed to cross it and access the forum FTP to upload these images.



I see. That is most unfortunate.

Will their be a public polling to decide the new name, or is it pretty much set in stone? I feel that the members should have a say.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

Its new name will be  until the empire strikes back and tries to take that away from our cold, dead, hands as well.

Official announcement will likely be tomorrow.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Unfortunately Mbxx has created his own Berlin Wall of sorts and even *I* am not allowed to cross it and access the forum FTP to upload these images.



How come you aren't? Are you not the head administrator?
What exactly did Mbxx do for you not to cross it.


----------



## Chainer (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Its new name will be  until the empire strikes back and tries to take that away from our cold, dead, hands as well.



Good man.

Thanks for your swift replies.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> How come you aren't? Are you not the head administrator?
> What exactly did Mbxx do for you not to cross it.



Nobody questions Mbxx.


----------



## Chainer (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Nobody questions Mbxx.



Quoting for truth.

I tried and he got mad at me.


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

Mbxx ist ein pimmelkopf. 

In b4 someone corrects my crappy German.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Nobody questions Mbxx.



I see.
What happens to those who question him?


----------



## Refresh (Jan 25, 2011)

good save, good save indeed. anifreaks was quite horrible. but the empire will be back to fuck us


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 25, 2011)

So because Viz is worried that people will think these forums are official we're changing from Naruto Fan forums to just Naruto forums?

That's hilarious.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the change to narutoforums.  It's like a big "fuck you" to Viz and I LOVE IT!


----------



## Arinna (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the new domain name :33


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2011)

When Viz finds out we're narutoforums...


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 25, 2011)

Re: Domain Name Changing Imminently 




Ral said:


> Tried that, his large ego is large.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the design you've made. It's quite good one



Tazmo said:


> *We will minimize the impact by using a 301 re-direct for every  page that will re-direct you to the link on the new domain, along with informing search engines such as Google that the link has permanently moved, which will update their listings.*
> Probably a new main forum skin will be put up reflecting the forums.anifreak change so people take extra notice, in the next little while.
> 
> Nonetheless it still seems like a big bully move that will reflect negatively on them and their huge multi-million dollar corporation.



Sorry to ask this, but how does one make this 301- url redirecting? 

But I'll agree with other members that what Viz is doing is going to do just the opposite amongst the not just naruto fans, but general manga fans as well.


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2011)

> I like the design you've made. It's quite good one



Mugen made the design and skin for NF.  Then stuff got deleted and it was taken offline.


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2011)

> I like it because it still retains Naruto aspect of the NF.



That is exactly why we are being forced to change the name.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 25, 2011)

Re: Domain Name Changing Imminently



Eternal Fail said:


> That is exactly why we are being forced to change the name.



Viz doesn't want _Naruto _word in this forum domain name, from what I understand. I realize that, but still I had to say it becuase that what I felt, and also its a better name than anifreak. 

But I'm wondering like Tazmo had mentioned if Viz will decide to strike against the new name. (Crossing fingers since my pessimistic thoughts always has 99.9% probablity of coming true.)


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Its new name will be  until the empire strikes back and tries to take that away from our cold, dead, hands as well.
> 
> Official announcement will likely be tomorrow.


Thanks Tazmo


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2011)

lol win on the name change.....


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 25, 2011)

anyways, Ani-freak reminds me of Anakin Skywalker, which is cool imo


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2011)

lol Hikawa....


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Its new name will be  until the empire strikes back and tries to take that away from our cold, dead, hands as well.
> 
> Official announcement will likely be tomorrow.


nf just got more official


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow I think this is the first time since I have become active that I have seen recent tazmo posts.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 25, 2011)

This is gay         .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 25, 2011)

I always called this place Narutoforums anyway, googling Narutoforums+ the name of a thread would always lead me here. Heck just typing narutoforums in the bar would get me here. Shame, Viz like most multi-million dollar companies is an ass.


----------



## Ral (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> That is a pretty good job. Perhaps if you send him a message and bribe him with the standard german delicacies of viener schnitzel and fried mars bars he would be more willing to oblige. Of course, I could ask him for you.



DO EIT! Tell that bastard that we mean business! 



Tazmo said:


> Unfortunately Mbxx has created his own Berlin Wall of sorts and even *I* am not allowed to cross it and access the forum FTP to upload these images.



I can keep the images in an external location? What's a forum guru without a hosting plan and his Vbulletin licenses?


----------

